# *new* Acebeam K70: max. 2600 lumens, 1300 meters throw



## kj75 (Feb 2, 2016)

Another thrower of Acebeam, looks like a non-rechargeable K50V3.

Personally, I prefer this design over the K50V3.
As often, no more specs and pictures found..


http://www.acebeam.com/k70-cree-xhp35-3600lm-throw-1300m







I found some info about this light a few days ago, but I think this one is worth its own thread


----------



## vadimax (Feb 2, 2016)

Dare to think that most people will see on _vulfgar word removed._1.3 km distance


----------



## kj75 (Feb 2, 2016)

_Quote containing vulgar word removed....Bill_

I always count 1/3 the distance, and hope there will soon be a thrower that has 1/3 x 1500 meters...so 500 meters "real" throw....


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, paired with a LMT .308 and a nice 4-16X optic that kit would clean house for ranch defense.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 2, 2016)

It looks like another Ace Beam on my shopping list. High output and throw.


----------



## ven (Feb 2, 2016)

Really like acebeam as a brand and like the way they are going, latest led's , nice UI . Can't tell too well but possibly a control ring ? Either way it looks like a future purchase. The k60vn is still one of my fav all time lights!! Awesome light!


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 2, 2016)

The Acebeam K70, will be my next light he he he!

1300 metres of throw, now, that is some serious stuff isn't it.

what a universe of difference with fenix.......who come out, with a piece of crap....zoomeable light, which has a throw of.........only......260 meters.

While ace beam does a wonderfull job, to come out with serious stuff.....a light, with 1300 meters of throw.

Yes, this is serious stuff people...IF the light, does reach REALLY, the stated 1300 meters.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 2, 2016)

kj75 said:


> I always count 1/3 the distance, and hope there will soon be a thrower that has 1/3 x 1500 meters...so 500 meters "real" throw....






I have one.The TK61vn V4 ~ 1800L/780Kcd/2100yds/1920m ! ,,,,,,,,i know that it is modded! :thumbsup:


----------



## xdayv (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks nice! I guess this would have same 3 18650's similar to the K40M?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> what a universe of difference with fenix.......who come out, with a piece of crap....zoomeable light, which has a throw of.........only......260 meters.



Uh, so you're complaining because, while Acebeam announced a new light that happens to be a thrower, Fenix announced a new light that neither is nor is meant to be a thrower specifically because it's not a thrower?

Do you complain whenever vehicle manufacturers announce new models specifically because they're NOT minivans? Because that's essentially what you're doing.

Nice looking light though, very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 3, 2016)

So does this use multiple XHP35 emitters? I'm checking out the XHP35 on CREE's website and they have it listed as having a max output of ~1800 something lumens. Can it be driven much higher than that? I'm guessing so since they have the XM-L2 at 1000ish lumens and it can go much higher than that. And it has the footprint of the XP-L emitter. Is this going to be the new XM-L2 "killer" very soon? It looks to be a pretty insane LED. There is even a HI version of it, but it seems like that will be the norm now after we started seeing the XP-L HI.

The size of an XP-G/2 with performance WAY beyond the XM-L2?!?!?!?!

:duh2:

Somebody said Fenix is going to either make a new thrower or "upgrade" the TK61. Slapping the XHP35 in it seems like it could make for one heck of an improvement.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 3, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I have one.The TK61vn V4 ~ 1800L/780Kcd/2100yds/1920m ! ,,,,,,,,i know that it is modded! :thumbsup:



Great, congrats!

I think I've to step into the world of modded lights ......I only own stock versions..

Your TK61vn V4 should really reach 600-700 meters "real" throw


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2016)

martinaee said:


> So does this use multiple XHP35 emitters?
> 
> :duh2:
> 
> Somebody said Fenix is going to either make a new thrower or "upgrade" the TK61. Slapping the XHP35 in it seems like it could make for one heck of an improvement.




Yes just the one xhp35 due to the reflector and throw.

Agree, the larger tk61 reflector and an xhp35 would make an awesome thrower out of he box, depends if Fenix get a bit more with it !!!! Seem to be lacking in the latest led's imo.


----------



## swan (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice- 420 000cd and 2600 lumens out of the XHP 35 HI led.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 3, 2016)

ven said:


> Yes just the one xhp35 due to the reflector and throw.
> 
> Agree, the larger tk61 reflector and an xhp35 would make an awesome thrower out of he box, depends if Fenix get a bit more with it !!!! Seem to be lacking in the latest led's imo.



LOL yeah. I bet they will though. I myself only heard of the XHP35 for the first time a few days ago. I didn't realize it was that powerful and we'll be seeing even more crazy high output tiny lights soon.


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2016)

Iirc it required 12v , lots of potential !!! 

Look forward to one day having this in my collection .


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 3, 2016)

Just found my next thrower! Move over M3XS-UT and TM16GT, here come the K70.


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Just found my next thrower! Move over M3XS-UT and TM16GT, here come the K70.




After my k60vn experience , I wouldn't hesitate one bit on a k70!


----------



## markr6 (Feb 3, 2016)

POW!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?414971-Acebeam-EC50-H20-K70

But I'll admit mine was a bit weak


----------



## vadimax (Feb 3, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Well, paired with a LMT .308 and a nice 4-16X optic that kit would clean house for ranch defense.



Exactly what I wanted to say: no one is able to see anything with .25 lm at 1.3 km distance having no help of some serious optical device. And good optics are WAY more expensive than the flashlight 

I came to a conclusion for myself after some experience with TN32 1702 lm: excessing 1K lumen in 95% cases effectively blinds yourself with an accidental reflection. Even simple translucent glass in the way of a beam hits back on the verge of pain. And in case of a wise bad guy with a shiny or white something in his hands... if reflection exceeds 800 lm, you are both blinded.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 7, 2016)

K70 is out! should get mine in a few days! my lux meter is ready 

also excited about EC50 which should be coming out in a few weeks according to acebeam


----------



## xdayv (Mar 7, 2016)

will protected 18650s work well with this light?


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 7, 2016)

xdayv said:


> will protected 18650s work well with this light?



The battery carrier on the stock k50v3 states protected cells only if that's any help.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 7, 2016)

Holy moly!

420 kcD, and 1300 meters of throw!

Now, this is something serious...not as superb, as 1000 kcd, but all better than the below/plus 200 kcD lights, who put not even out 200 kcD, but much less.

But lets wait and see, IF the K70, puts out REALLY 420 kcD.

But,i want order it in the Netherlands, but all stores have still not the K70.

When do the sores have it in stock here?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Acebeam isn't sold here.


----------



## Alex1234 (Mar 7, 2016)

This light should meter more then 420kcd. I have my K50vn V3 and the only thing vinh did was refocus the led better, add a copper heatsink and upgrade the battery carrier with wire jumpers on the contact springs. no current boost at all as he said its driven hard stock. H measured 535kcd and we know he measures throw lower then most so mines most likely around 600kcd or more so stock has to be more then 420kcd IMO


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 7, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Acebeam isn't sold here.



Yes, kj2, you are right,

but only Flashgorillaz, are selling some OLD models, but sadly enough, not the models, like the new really wonderfull K70.

Acebeam, is making/producing some really nice lights.

But the light i use now the most, is my Olight M2X UT, and the old stock TK75, with 2900 lumens....but my most wonderfull light, is still the TM36, from Nitecore.

So, i will look, where i can order the new K70, of Acebeam.

Are you going to buy the K70? kj2?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Are you going to buy the K70? kj2?


Nope. Probably buying the yet to be released, Olight X9.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 7, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Nope. Probably buying the yet to be released, Olight X9.



That X9, is a real monster of a light i think.

How much kcD, and throw/lumens, does it put out?


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 7, 2016)

I ordered the k70 and was told it shipped February 28th. I'm hoping to receive it sometime this week.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 7, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Dare to think that most people will see poop on 1.3 km distance



Agreed but one has to realize the light is putting 0.25lux on target at 1.3km.

There's out the front and there's measured at one meter.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> That X9, is a real monster of a light i think.
> 
> How much kcD, and throw/lumens, does it put out?



Numbers are unknown ATM.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 7, 2016)

From the Acebeam website: Peak beam intensity: 2,600lms at 422000cd @ 1,300m but no price found.

Preorder: here for purchase info.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 8, 2016)

I thought K70 has the standard led not the Hi ( dedomed ) one so I can't see it out throwing the K50 even with 100 more lumens and a smaller head.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 8, 2016)

They are both using the same XHP-35 HI LED. Ace Beam has discontinued the K50v3 XHP-35 HI, but you can still buy it from HK Equipment flashlight. 

The K70 XHP-35 HI is set to be it's replacement. The head diameter is 88mm. This is 2.2mm smaller than the K50. It will still be a good thrower.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 8, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> Ace Beam has discontinued the K50v3 XHP-35 HI


 
Are you sure of that? The K50v3 is a new model. I don't know why it has been discontinued. I plan to buy the K50v3 or the K70v3.


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 8, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> Are you sure of that? The K50v3 is a new model. I don't know why it has been discontinued. I plan to buy the K50v3 or the K70v3.



Looks like it's the K70 for you then. It does appear that they have discontinued the K50v3 just weeks after releasing it.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Using the Hi led has only just been added as the website did say originally that it was a domed led.
Vinh bought 15 K50's to mod so he was in contact with Acebeam and he stated that he thinks they are discontinued and not happy as he was really impressed with them, I suppose if there was a demand for them they would keep selling them.

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]To discontinue the K50 the K70 will have be as good or better - I like the SS bezel and the handle and control ring better on the 70 than 50 but I like the rounded head and fins on the 50 as they're less sharp and less easy to catch/bend/bump/chip also K70 has no magnetic charge port, another thing not sure if 70 has the battery status indicator light in the tail cap. [/FONT]


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 9, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> They are both using the same XHP-35 HI LED. Ace Beam has discontinued the K50v3 XHP-35 HI, but you can still buy it from HK Equipment flashlight.
> 
> The K70 XHP-35 HI is set to be it's replacement. The head diameter is 88mm. This is 2.2mm smaller than the K50. It will still be a good thrower.





gyzmo2002 said:


> Are you sure of that? The K50v3 is a new model. I don't know why it has been discontinued. I plan to buy the K50v3 or the K70v3.



I am 99.99% sure that the K50v3 has been discontinued. The K70 is the replacement. 

The K50v3 could possibly make a return should demand be sufficient for the OEM to make another run.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 9, 2016)

My choice is easy to do. I prefer the K70 for the shape, looks like the TM16, and I don't use internal charger on my MH20. Two points for the K70v3.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just ordered the K70. If someone is interested in a good deal, just pm me. [emoji6]


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats gizmo, imo you will be well impressed and may follow your lead at some point  Trying to be sensible! yeh right............


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 10, 2016)

ven said:


> Congrats gizmo, imo you will be well impressed and may follow your lead at some point  Trying to be sensible! yeh right............



It will be my last thrower for a long time. The specs are really impressive. A "boosted TM16GT" for the intensity and the throw distance but with less spill...or a TM36 with more spill and intensity...I think...but could be wrong for the TM36 because I don't have it.


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2016)

Acebeam have not disappointed me, imo the build now is not far behind Fenix..............very close now and their innovation is as good as nitecore who are well up there and past Fenix for throwing some interesting LED's into the mix. I do like Fenix for their build/ano and simplicity...........just want them to "get with it" as it does frustrate me tbh.

The k60vn is certainly one of my all time fav lights! the k70 although not as bright, the 400+ kcd will sure satisfy most throw junkies needs.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't want to go on mod lights. The shipping and duties adds a lot of money to them in Canada. Just bought a $100.00us lights in december from USA and the shipping+duties were around 50.00us. A chance that this light was at big discount. From Asia, until now, I did'nt pay any of them. If Vinh were in Canada, I would have many of their lights.


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 10, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I came to a conclusion for myself after some experience with TN32 1702 lm: excessing 1K lumen in 95% cases effectively blinds yourself with an accidental reflection. Even simple translucent glass in the way of a beam hits back on the verge of pain. And in case of a wise bad guy with a shiny or white something in his hands... if reflection exceeds 800 lm, you are both blinded.


...I buy mine for this purpose exactly.ie to blind some bad guy,(putting it in strobe mode), because there many of them in my neighborhood.


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 10, 2016)

ven said:


> I do like Fenix for their build/ano and simplicity...........just want them to "get with it" as it does frustrate me tbh.



The Fenix engineers astounded me a few weeks back when challenged in their led choices. Their response was something like "Why would you want more than 700ms of throw, your eye can't see past that anyway." It was in reference to a high lumen flooder, but let's hope that mentality doesn't pervade Fenix too much, with high lumen throwers being the new black in flashlights, for us anyway. 

Fenix needs to give us a reason to buy from them, because they don't have a monopoly on quality. On tint, options, innovation and performance they seem to have some catching up to do.


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> I don't want to go on mod lights.
> 
> Your about as close to a modded light as you can get, even vinh can not boost them as they are driven that hard. The only mod he does tends to be better focusing of the LED and better heat sinking..............
> 
> Acebeam are well ahead of some manufacturers and pushing the boundaries out of the box


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> The Fenix engineers astounded me a few weeks back when challenged in their led choices. Their response was something like "Why would you want more than 700ms of throw, your eye can't see past that anyway." It was in reference to a high lumen flooder, but let's hope that mentality doesn't pervade Fenix too much, with high lumen throwers being the new black in flashlights, for us anyway.
> 
> Fenix needs to give us a reason to buy from them, because they don't have a monopoly on quality. On tint, options, innovation and performance they seem to have some catching up to do.




Fenix will catch up............probably 12 months time:shakehead by then there will be newer LED's or flavour of the month and be behind again. Still they offer one of the better made Chinese lights, hopefully they will see past the 700m and look at how much brighter a 1300m light is. At 400yds than a 700m light at the same..........Not all about seeing 700+m, also how much you can see better closer up!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 10, 2016)

ven said:


> gyzmo2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to go on mod lights.
> ...


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 10, 2016)

ven said:


> gyzmo2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to go on mod lights.
> ...


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 10, 2016)

ven said:


> Fenix will catch up............probably 12 months time:shakehead by then there will be newer LED's or flavour of the month and be behind again. Still they offer one of the better made Chinese lights, hopefully they will see past the 700m and look at how much brighter a 1300m light is. At 400yds than a 700m light at the same..........Not all about seeing 700+m, also how much you can see better closer up!



Nailed it! There is a job as a flashlight engineer waiting for you!


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 12, 2016)

throws much better than my overclocked dedomed K40 XML2!

great cool white tint. clean beam, minimal coronal "swirls"

new magnetic ring w/ ridges, very ergonomic

two thumbs up for this new model!


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 12, 2016)

I was thinking of getting thrunite TN32UT for monsoons this year, but seems like this is the light for my needs. 75 Lumens for 75hrs, now that's the runtime that can last me for a week or so of trips during monsoons in western ghats.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 12, 2016)

Overclocker, You might be the first one to get the K70!   

Can you post more pics of your K70 and if possible beamshots? I would love to get one too! Thanks!


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 13, 2016)

AlexGT said:


> Overclocker, You might be the first one to get the K70!
> 
> Can you post more pics of your K70 and if possible beamshots? I would love to get one too! Thanks!




yeah it helps that i'm like 1hr away from shenzhen  will post beamshots tomorrow at my standard beamshot venue


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome overclocker, roll on tomorrow


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2016)

That light looks so darn good!  emailed Vinh this afternoon, to ask if he is already looking what he can do with it. Standard numbers are impressive, but héé.. they could be higher


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 14, 2016)

Chomping at the bit here for that beamshot.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Chomping at the bit here for that beamshot.




Your going to bite, i know it


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 14, 2016)

ven said:


> Your going to bite, i know it



Oh my… have I really become that transparent?

... Yep.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

:laughing:

Well anyone interested in the latest all fan dangly led and 1300m of throw in a large deep reflector , with control ring UI ,would be hard pressed to resist it............oh heck..........looks like i am sold too


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pics, Overclocker, that is a nice looking light.


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 15, 2016)

Overclocker really knows how to build suspense!


----------



## UnderPar (Mar 15, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> Overclocker really knows how to build suspense!



You bet! Am also very excited to see those beam shots of K70.........


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

I think he has been blown away by the throw..............


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 15, 2016)

Does it ever get dark in Philippines? He he he, can't wait to see the beamshots!


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 15, 2016)

Couldn't wait. Pulled the trigger and ordered one from HKEquipment on eBay for $189.00. Estimated delivery between March 23 and April 6th (sigh). 

Oh yea... I got it BAD!


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 15, 2016)

Nikon J1 (manual mode, RAW)
Nikkor 18mm prime (49mm equiv.)
f/1.8
ISO-100
2-second exposure


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice! Thank you overclocker. Is there any was you can post a shot of the wall zoomed in compared to your k40? I remember in your other thread you can read the graffiti on the wall only with the k40m, curios if it's the same. Too much white reflection it looks like though.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 15, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> Nice! Thank you overclocker. Is there any was you can post a shot of the wall zoomed in compared to your k40? I remember in your other thread you can read the graffiti on the wall only with the k40m, curios if it's the same. Too much white reflection it looks like though.




yeah unfortunately the k60 and k70 are already clipping the camera sensor. human eyes constrict the pupils to deal w/ this but i need to have consistent camera settings between shots. i guess i need a bigger ELEVATED beamshot place, going forward (towards even brighter lights in the future!!!)

take note the dark picture was taken w/ the exact same camera settings, and it is what you'd see w/ your naked eyes (there's some light pollution on the horizon)


----------



## =the= (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the great beamshots! Can't wait to get my samples.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 15, 2016)

SWEET!!!

Well done OverClocker, and thank you!

You the man.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice beamshots. Thank you Overcloker.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Stunning pics overclocker:bow:

Must admit though, the k60 is very impressive too, not to mention the p36/tint !!!

I am a huge fan of the k60vn, i am now of the k70

The k60 has a HUGE hot spot and so much brightness in the spill, i am wondering if i really do need a k70 for my uses. Mine having the shaved dome has a touch warmer tint and 200kcd give take..........

k70 is a mighty fine looking light though and i do need an xhp35 HI in my life at some point later on...........


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Couldn't wait. Pulled the trigger and ordered one from HKEquipment on eBay for $189.00. Estimated delivery between March 23 and April 6th (sigh).
> 
> Oh yea... I got it BAD!




:nana:

:laughing:

No regrets now after overclockers great pics!


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> :nana:
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> No regrets now after overclockers great pics!




None whatsoever!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> i am wondering if i really do need a k70 for my uses.



It's fun to have it. No need to need. Like the majority of my lights... sickness lol. [emoji6]


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> It's fun to have it. No need to need. Like the majority of my lights... sickness lol. [emoji6]



I do not in any way............not agree with you


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> I do not in any way............not agree with you



I don't believe you...[emoji12]


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 15, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> yeah unfortunately the k60 and k70 are already clipping the camera sensor. human eyes constrict the pupils to deal w/ this but i need to have consistent camera settings between shots. i guess i need a bigger ELEVATED beamshot place, going forward (towards even brighter lights in the future!!!)
> 
> take note the dark picture was taken w/ the exact same camera settings, and it is what you'd see w/ your naked eyes (there's some light pollution on the horizon)


You can always stop down the lens or increase the shutter speed or lower ISO to reduce the clipping.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 15, 2016)

According to SelfBuilt, the AceBeam K60 put out 160,000 [email protected], while AceBeam advertised 124,100 cd.

For the K70 AceBeam is claiming 422,000 cd, so this thing stands a GREAT chance of being a real winner/white laser beam.

In the image below (sorry, I don't know how to post an actual image into the thread, only a link... doh!), the upper half is the K60 central beam brightness at the gate vs. the lower half which is the K70 central beam brightness at the gate in OverClocker's EXCELLENT beamshots (thanks again dude!).

Bottom line it looks like we've got a real contender for an Olight SR95s UT replacement (as I prefer stock lights vs. vn's magic).


----------



## scs (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the amazing beamshots, OC.
Are they close to what you see in person? AFAIK, the P36 has only 23,000 CD, but it appears to reach very well in your photo. My lights with over 30k CD, at over 150m, don't throw as far your P36.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

@overclocker

Having the k60 and now k70 which are of course different lights but look similar, would you say its worth owning both models ?
Is there anything that stands out with the k70 significantly( is throw a huge difference) over the k60 and do you have any preference over each of them. Maybe a go to light for a walk in the open etc

Thanks for any info/opinions in advance overclocker


----------



## scs (Mar 15, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> According to SelfBuilt, the AceBeam K60 put out 160,000 [email protected], while AceBeam advertised 124,100 cd.
> 
> For the K70 AceBeam is claiming 422,000 cd, so this thing stands a GREAT chance of being a real winner/white laser beam.
> 
> ...



The T20 with XPL HI performs below its advertised specs, so it's hard to say, unless Acebeam builds a trend of exceeding advertised specs.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> Thanks for any info/opinions in advance overclocker



x2


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

Overclocker said:


>



Thanks for the beam shots. A lot of work and it's appreciated. :twothumbs

My preference is a floody throw such as the K60 but even the K60 suffers from heat issues. :mecry:

Thanks again.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Trouble is mr quack, anything pretty much over 4000lm suffers from heat at some point on max, really need a HUGE light to dissipate the heat to stand a chance for long run times.............then fuel becomes an issue...........keeping it running.

The k60 does a pretty good job with all things considered, the k70 should do quite a bit better at around 2000lm less...........Should be able to run at full tilt till the cells say NO MORE!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:

Thanks!

Being light greedy, I want a handheld searchlight without heat issues. :naughty::naughty:


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

:laughing: 

Wear welders mittens!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

...:twothumbs:twothumbs...

LOL!

It reads as if the Nitecore TM16GT is the current end of the road for me.

...:thanks:


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> ...:twothumbs:twothumbs...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...




Its a good all rounded light out of the box, but it can be made awesome!  Now get that tm16 gathering dust sent to vinh!!!!


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 15, 2016)

How accurate are Acebeam's lumen ratings? I've read they sometimes underrate the lux but I haven't seen much on lumen validation.


----------



## rhildinger (Mar 15, 2016)

Well, crud, now my wallet is $189 lighter thanks to this new light...

It'll be going head-to-head with my stock TM36 to see who stays and who ebays.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> How accurate are Acebeam's lumen ratings? I've read they sometimes underrate the lux but I haven't seen much on lumen validation.



I dont think too far out, this is off the top of my head now, the k60 was advertised at 5000lm, sure vinh measured around 4500/4600 OTF lumens. So in that respect no too far out if they use LED lumens. However the flip side, the x60m which was meant to be 10,000lm, sure it was around 6000-6500 OTF. Lot depends on losses through the reflectors /lens.......can be 15% to maybe 30% depending.........

Thats off the top of my head without searching! 

I would say 2600lm is certainly believable !


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 15, 2016)

rhildinger said:


> It'll be going head-to-head with my stock TM36 to see who stays and who ebays.



I look forward to see it.


----------



## Milw light (Mar 15, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> They are both using the same XHP-35 HI LED. Ace Beam has discontinued the K50v3 XHP-35 HI, but you can still buy it from HK Equipment flashlight.
> 
> The K70 XHP-35 HI is set to be it's replacement. The head diameter is 88mm. This is 2.2mm smaller than the K50. It will still be a good thrower.


Good luck there! I ordered an "in stock" K40M from HKEquipment only to have them refund my payment because it wasn't available. I ordered off Ebay & had it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 15, 2016)

I think overclocker made a video for us also.. 

Watch "Heavyweights, Acebeam K60 vs K70" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/Fgl-kHuhDa0


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 15, 2016)

ven said:


> Its a good all rounded light out of the box, but it can be made awesome!  Now get that tm16 gathering dust sent to vinh!!!!



I like awesome but I'm taking care of some medical issues: cataracts and dental.

Had the first cataract taken care of on Tuesday and when that's healed, the second one will be done. Good thing we have only two eyes because when I'm done, I won't be four-eyes anymore.


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Good luck with it mr quack, hope for a speedy recovery and soon a modded vinh light to try those new peepers out on


----------



## ven (Mar 15, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> I think overclocker made a video for us also..
> 
> Watch "Heavyweights, Acebeam K60 vs K70" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/Fgl-kHuhDa0



cool vid, it's obvious the k70 has the more concentrated hot spot , for me the k60 is still the champ, just lots more all round brightness and I do like a big hot spot:naughty:

To say a bit gutted would be too strong as I really wanted the k70 to be more (I know it's just a video all be it an excellent one). Just the k60 is more suited for me so will be on the back burner for now as satisfied with the de-domed xhp70 for as near perfect beam pattern for all my needs. If I had neither I would pick the k60 for that bright spill and huge hotspot .

Still a wanted light , just not a must buy right now.......well it's saved me a few quid down the line I guess  I have the thrower side covered with the tn32UTvn with over 400kcd and it's a very nice beam pattern too.

Mmmmmmmm to be continued :laughing:


----------



## seery (Mar 15, 2016)

Great beam shots and video Overclocker. Thank you! :thumbsup:

Based strictly on the video, the K70 beam left me a little unimpressed.

But holy @#$&%! does the K60 have a nice beam. :wow:


----------



## scs (Mar 16, 2016)

To me, the pics appear noticeably over exposed compared to the video. More "gamma," making the the spot of the more throwy lights and spill of the more floody lights appear brighter. That would explain why the P36 appears to throw so well. By the looks of the pic, there appears to me to be at least 2 lux on target @ over 200m. That would correspond to 80k CD, which the P36 most certainly is not.


----------



## scs (Mar 16, 2016)

seery said:


> Great beam shots and video Overclocker. Thank you! :thumbsup:
> 
> Based strictly on the video, the K70 beam left me a little unimpressed.
> 
> But holy @#$&%! does the K60 have a nice beam. :wow:



Probably somewhere in between the pics and video is the actual appearance in person. I would be disappointed if I got the K70 thinking it would be as bright as in the pic.


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the video Overclocker. [emoji106]The glare from off the trees is telling, with the floody K60 disappearing after about 3 trees. The K70 glares all the way to the lamp post on the right, which is around 10 trees away. Both very impressive in their own right. 

The K70 is likely to better for battery life and heat, but flood junkies will lean to the K60.

What is certain is that Acebeam are making some really great lights at the moment.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 16, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> You can always stop down the lens or increase the shutter speed or lower ISO to reduce the clipping.





well i want to able to directly compare the brightness and beam patterns of different flashlights, including tint! so exposure has to be consistent between shots

the problem is the human eye/brain can't be put in manual mode, so when it sees these bright lights it stops down automatically

to help put things in perspective here's a shot of the Jet 3M XML using the exact same exposure settings:








as for this video, yes it does appear DIMMER than IRL because this is an f/1.8 lens, not a leica noctilux


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 16, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> ... but flood junkies will lean to the K60.



...:wave:


----------



## ven (Mar 16, 2016)

I dont know, the k60vn throws enough for my needs anyway, but yep, lots of generous spill..............it is the HUGE bright hot spot thats so impressive . 

Acebeam are on fire! 

Both the k60 and k70 would make more than adequate S&R lights imho..............want more all round brightness pic the k60, want more throw pick the k70..........simples


----------



## =the= (Mar 16, 2016)

Got my samples today. Looks good, throw figure seems legit.  _Lumens maybe 10% less than promised._


----------



## =the= (Mar 16, 2016)

Comparison to some of my other throwers. 100m, f/5, 2s, ISO200, 5000K

K70:






K60:






X60M:






K40t (modded 1250m thrower):






HC-1508 (modded 1450m aspheric):


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 16, 2016)

=the= said:


> Comparison to some of my other throwers.



Nice beam shots. Thanks.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a resistor modded TN31 XM-L2 U4 and am trying to determine how much better is this K70 light that might replace it, 

K40 and K70 hotspots look close in size and brightness to my eyes, is that correct? How is that K40 modded? Resistor mod and dedome? I see more spill with the K70, is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## Luminater (Mar 16, 2016)

=the= said:


> Comparison to some of my other throwers



Waiting for good price at BLF _the_ :thumbsup:


----------



## =the= (Mar 17, 2016)

AlexGT said:


> K40 and K70 hotspots look close in size and brightness to my eyes, is that correct? How is that K40 modded? Resistor mod and dedome? I see more spill with the K70, is that correct?


K70 hotspot is a bit brighter and wider - and it provides more spill. K40t is more or less fully modded: resistor mod, dedome, better thermal transfer, low resistance mods here and there etc.

Here's a stock K40 beamshot for reference:






..and a comparison gif (K40->K40t->K70->K60->X60M):


----------



## =the= (Mar 17, 2016)

Luminater said:


> Waiting for good price at BLF _the_ :thumbsup:


Just PM me here or there.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 17, 2016)

Love the X60m image. I'm a floody kinda guy.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm loving this thing more and more with every beamshot posted!


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 17, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> well i want to able to directly compare the brightness and beam patterns of different flashlights, including tint! so exposure has to be consistent between shots
> 
> the problem is the human eye/brain can't be put in manual mode, so when it sees these bright lights it stops down automatically
> 
> ...



Leica products in general are droolworthy but that Noctilux is something else. Fair enough to keep the exposure same between different flashlights being used. I am generally interested in throwers is for keeping an eye out for wolves, hyenas, leopards, bears and other carnivores while I am out herping. Also they are quite useful for taking photos of these animals at dusk/dawn. Also these lights are useful for searching tiny frogs who are calling for females. I was planning to pull trigger on Thrunite Tn32UT when I saw this post, and now I think even if the distance is a little lower on this light, the outputs and runtimes are what I really like.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 18, 2016)

K60:






K70:






photo credits: http://strategywiki.org/wiki/Contra_(NES)/Weapons


----------



## druidmars (Mar 18, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> K60:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahaha those are two very cool GIFs


----------



## xdayv (Mar 18, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> K60:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you know what game is that, I can guess your age hahaha.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 18, 2016)

xdayv said:


> If you know what game is that, I can guess your age hahaha.



I hated that stupid laser!! Spreader all the way!

Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Select Start!!! Otherwise, the most impossible game ever invented.


----------



## xdayv (Mar 18, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I hated that stupid laser!! Spreader all the way!
> 
> Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Select Start!!! Otherwise, the most impossible game ever invented.



30 lives! There was a 'plasma', it was also nice.

Back to the topic... I like a balanced throw and flood like the K60, but the K70 is an insanely good thrower, hard to ignore.


----------



## =the= (Mar 18, 2016)

xdayv said:


> I like a balanced throw and flood like the K60, but the K70 is an insanely good thrower, hard to ignore.


X60M = insanely good flooder, K70 = insanely good thrower, K60 = insanely good compromise.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 18, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I hated that stupid laser!! Spreader all the way!
> 
> Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Select Start!!! Otherwise, the most impossible game ever invented.




i used to play contra 1 and 2 without the konami code, and could definitely finish Life Force (Salamander) without dying even once


----------



## xdayv (Mar 18, 2016)

=the= said:


> X60M = insanely good flooder, K70 = insanely good thrower, K60 = insanely good compromise.



Your beamshot of the X60M is an insanely bright wall of light.


----------



## Torchguy (Mar 18, 2016)

=the= said:


> X60M = insanely good flooder, K70 = insanely good thrower, K60 = insanely good compromise.


=the= - do you perhaps have your 280m beam shots for these lights, or perhaps the mouse-over version comparing the K60 and K70?
Thank you!!


----------



## ven (Mar 18, 2016)

The beauty is the k60 and k70 both are justifiable in owning , not one of................


----------



## =the= (Mar 18, 2016)

Torchguy said:


> =the= - do you perhaps have your 280m beam shots for these lights, or perhaps the mouse-over version comparing the K60 and K70?
> Thank you!!



Sure. 

Didn't think of showing the 280m as the air humidity was affecting the quality.. But here we go:






K60 vs. K70 (100m):


----------



## ven (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome =the=

The k60vn(said it so many times) is a fav of mine, the de-dome really does make the xhp70 better, just a perfect beam with 200kcd ish........and lots of spill still.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome beamshots. 

You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hope Vinh gets one soon. Wonder what he can do with it


----------



## ven (Mar 18, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Hope Vinh gets one soon. Wonder what he can do with it



Probably not much other than better focus of LED and improved heat sinking, of which its defo worth getting off vinh. To top it off, any issues i am sure vinh will be far more efficient at sorting rather than sending back to China as an example.

Acebeam seem to be pretty much pushing it to the max out of the box, shame they dont go a step further and make it infinite on the control ring! But thats a personal preference and they seem to space the modes well with noticeable bumps.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmm.. Might order one from HKe.


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 18, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't order from eBay. Get it from someone reputable. I ordered mine on February 28th because they claimed to have it in Stock. Took them 2 weeks to even show acceptance on the tracking and as of now it's still sitting in China.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ordered multiple times from HKe. Via eBay and their own website. Have buyers protection via eBay.


----------



## ven (Mar 18, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Hmm.. Might order one from HKe.



In fairness HKe are good still, for the heat sinking and better focus, for me it just makes a great light that little bit more special(plus i love the v54 engraving)


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 18, 2016)

Are the K60 and K70 reflectors interchangeable? I wonder how a K60 dedomed and with a smooth reflector would look like...


----------



## ven (Mar 18, 2016)

AlexGT said:


> Are the K60 and K70 reflectors interchangeable? I wonder how a K60 dedomed and with a smooth reflector would look like...




Not sure.........unless someone can measure the diameter, i can measure my k60vn but its the depth too Alex.

A consideration with OP is that it really does smooth the transition from hot spot to corona(granted a slight sacrifice in throw, but as the xhp70 is not an LED for throw being HUGE and 4 die ). It also helps the donut hole which is a byproduct of the 4 die emitters.........(along with the de-dome).

The beam is as near perfect to me as you can get with all things considered, still it would be interesting and sure and extra few % of throw would be gained. How noticeable to the eye is another thing!

I would have to see side by side, but know the beam would not be as smooth, from a personal choice i would sacrifice a little throw for a smooth beam(of course its completely subjective)


----------



## kj2 (Mar 18, 2016)

ven said:


> In fairness HKe are good still, for the heat sinking and better focus, for me it just makes a great light that little bit more special(plus i love the v54 engraving)



True. But have to keep cost in mind.


----------



## Torchguy (Mar 19, 2016)

=the= said:


> Sure.



Thank you!!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone knows how much Amp it's drawing from the batteries?


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 21, 2016)

xdayv said:


> 30 lives! There was a 'plasma', it was also nice.
> 
> Back to the topic... I like a balanced throw and flood like the K60, but the K70 is an insanely good thrower, hard to ignore.


Hi,
I wait for a Olight SR52,which I get tomorrow,but looking at the K70,I think if it is better to sell the SR52 for the K70.
Have you any suggestion please?


----------



## ven (Mar 21, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Hi,
> I wait for a Olight SR52,which I get tomorrow,but looking at the K70,I think if it is better to sell the SR52 for the K70.
> Have you any suggestion please?



Is it a standard sr52 or the UT or a vinh version, the vinh manages about 280kcd iirc in the UT version and around 250kcd in the sr52vn! The k70 has pretty much double the lumens and depending on which model sr52, double the kcd! So in real terms, fairly significant difference............also a good bit bigger. The olight is a solid medium sized light with simple UI, control ring on the k70 of which i personally prefer. The k70 is on the larger side and if size is an issue, it could be left at home to grab a more convenient sized light.

Either way, my vote goes for the k70, go big or go home................in the dark


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 21, 2016)

ven said:


> Is it a standard sr52 or the UT or a vinh version, the vinh manages about 280kcd iirc in the UT version and around 250kcd in the sr52vn! The k70 has pretty much double the lumens and depending on which model sr52, double the kcd! So in real terms, fairly significant difference............also a good bit bigger. The olight is a solid medium sized light with simple UI, control ring on the k70 of which i personally prefer. The k70 is on the larger side and if size is an issue, it could be left at home to grab a more convenient sized light.
> 
> Either way, my vote goes for the k70, go big or go home................in the dark


Thank you very much for your response.
The light,is the SR52-UT and I get it tomorrow,and I take your suggestions veery seriously.
(I see me ordering the K70 soon).


----------



## ven (Mar 21, 2016)

The UT would make an ideal back up or an easy go to light for a quick scan or when items need to be kept a little more minimal out and about . Both lights are great , yes one more powerful and brighter, but I have brighter and more powerful lights over many of my others......they still get used under different applications/needs 

So even though both classed as throwers, there are enough differences to justify both if it come to it. 

The k70 is too much for most back yards, the UT may make a good around the property type light for an example. Off up to the mountains , packing light then the UT again. Or want to really test the throw , k70 for fun..I have a triple quad, maybe 5000 OTF lm of flood, yet if I nip out and need some flood, 99% chance I will go for a quad drop in for convenience! Like the other month taking the neighbours dogs out, holding a p60 sized light made life a lot easier than wielding a 2lb+ beast! 

For throw I just took my predator pro v2.5 warm, a mere candle compared stick to the k70.....just slipped in/out of my jacket when needed!
..lots of examples but won't go on :laughing:


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 21, 2016)

ven said:


> The UT would make an ideal back up or an easy go to light for a quick scan or when items need to be kept a little more minimal out and about . Both lights are great , yes one more powerful and brighter, but I have brighter and more powerful lights over many of my others......they still get used under different applications/needs
> 
> So even though both classed as throwers, there are enough differences to justify both if it come to it.
> 
> ...


Thank you again.
Have a good day,
Theodore.


----------



## ven (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome, only some thoughts


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 21, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> I don't want to go on mod lights. The shipping and duties adds a lot of money to them in Canada. Just bought a $100.00us lights in december from USA and the shipping+duties were around 50.00us. A chance that this light was at big discount. From Asia, until now, I did'nt pay any of them. If Vinh were in Canada, I would have many of their lights.


.
I have the same experience with Asian vs American purchases.Last year,American Companies charge much money over the item price.As for the Couriers,huge money.
So,I stopped buying from the US.


----------



## Alex1234 (Mar 22, 2016)

FYI Vinh is now selling the modded version. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?417092-K70vn-Favorite-Thrower

XHP35 HI CW 
Stock Lumen: 2350/2100
Stock Lux: 500K/450K

K70vn Lumen: 2470/2300
K70vn Lux: 570K/520K


----------



## srvctec (Mar 22, 2016)

If anyone has the K70 and an M3XS-UT, I'd love to see comparison beam shots between them, please.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 22, 2016)

srvctec said:


> If anyone has the K70 and an M3XS-UT, I'd love to see comparison beam shots between them, please.



It's no contest. Green thin beam vs Wide brighter hotspot with pleasing white. No green tint


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 22, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> It's no contest. Green thin beam vs Wide brighter hotspot with pleasing white. No green tint



The M3XS-UT is mighty impressive because it is so small. It is a true wow light for output. Yes, it's pretty green! Usable spot and monster throw. The K70 would eat it for output but is a big chunk of light by comparison. 

Sorry srvctec, don't have the K70 for comparison, but briefly had a K50. Very different lights, but I can't show beamshots.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 22, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> The M3XS-UT is mighty impressive because it is so small. It is a true wow light for output. Yes, it's pretty green! Usable spot and monster throw. The K70 would eat it for output but is a big chunk of light by comparison.
> 
> Sorry srvctec, don't have the K70 for comparison, but briefly had a K50. Very different lights, but I can't show beamshots.


Hopefully someone will chime in that has both. I have the M3XS-UT since last summer and it's my first and only thrower. The first thing I noticed was how green the tint is on it (not crazy about that but it does throw a laser-like beam so I'll just live with the not-so-great tint). Just curious what the K70 beam would look like up against it. Might have to save up for a K70 in the future.


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 23, 2016)

srvctec said:


> Hopefully someone will chime in that has both. I have the M3XS-UT since last summer and it's my first and only thrower. The first thing I noticed was how green the tint is on it (not crazy about that but it does throw a laser-like beam so I'll just live with the not-so-great tint). Just curious what the K70 beam would look like up against it. Might have to save up for a K70 in the future.



I have a K70vn coming, but it will take a while to get here. Agree, hopefully someone has both. [emoji106]

I have a couple of other great modded throwers ( not in the league of the K70 ) and I still get a surprise when I use the M3XS-UT. I think it's the power to weight ratio!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Since I've the M3XS and the K70 coming, I'll post a few shots when the K70 arrived. Should ship this week from China.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 23, 2016)

m3xs-ut is just slightly better than m2x-ut

difference in tint is pretty obvious


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 23, 2016)

As you understand,you,with your videos, convinced me to buy one of these,either the original,or the modded by Vin.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 23, 2016)

I always like those beamshots with a clear target at the end and trees to measure spill. But I'm also curious about all these trees neatly lined up which seem to lead nowhere! What is this place?


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 23, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I always like those beamshots with a clear target at the end and trees to measure spill. But I'm also curious about all these trees neatly lined up which seem to lead nowhere! What is this place?










cemetery  i'd probably be buried here when i die LOL


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi.
I looked at the following review of the K70,in a German site.http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/acebeam-k70-review.47806/ .
Take a look at the photos please,and if you want to read the text,try the Gooogle Translate Web-iTools.


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 23, 2016)

Here is a link to a video that looks to be from the same person. Wish I knew German because it looks like a really good video. 
https://youtu.be/2ypqeyJT_lk


----------



## Flight_Deck (Mar 23, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> Here is a link to a video that looks to be from the same person. Wish I knew German because it looks like a really good video.
> https://youtu.be/2ypqeyJT_lk



Wow... AWESOME! Thus we have the new stock throw monster.

Sweet!

Time for the Olight SR95S-UT to go on the marketplace.

Great time to be a flashaholic!


----------



## ven (Mar 23, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Great time to be a flashaholic!




+1 to that

Not a great time to be a wallet!


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 23, 2016)

Darn, and I was so very happy with my K40MVN, and now this....oh well, time for an upgrade. 
Ain't Life Grand!
And, Happy Easter Triduum to everyone.


----------



## LeonW (Mar 23, 2016)

I wish they hadn't discontinued the K50v3 because in the K70 I really dislike the spill shape that is cast due to the deeply crenelated bezel. With the K50v3 it would have been smooth not jagged.


----------



## Cullihall (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey guys.

I just received my K70 from Acebeam. I own many lights ranging from a cheap $15 light from China to Olights, Jetbeam, Acebeam, etc. I now own both the Acebeam K70 and the X60M (a ton of money spent on two lights). Both awesome though.

Just want to say that I am so impressed with the quality of the new K70. I haven't had a chance to test some good beam shots with the K70 yet but at first glance, I don't expect to see much light at 1300 meters. It is definitely a monster thrower but 1300 meters is a long way. I kind of wish it was around 3600 to 4000 lumen but oh well.

It's a lot of money to spend but I would recommend this light to everyone who enjoys flashlights as I do. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 24, 2016)

srvctec said:


> Hopefully someone will chime in that has both. I have the M3XS-UT since last summer and it's my first and only thrower. The first thing I noticed was how green the tint is on it (not crazy about that but it does throw a laser-like beam so I'll just live with the not-so-great tint). Just curious what the K70 beam would look like up against it. Might have to save up for a K70 in the future.



I have the Olight M3XS-UT, K50 and K70 v3


----------



## vadimax (Mar 25, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> cemetery  i'd probably be buried here when i die LOL



Wonder what is written there. A sort of understanding any difference or similarity of our cultures. Sorry for off topic.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 25, 2016)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-beamshots)&p=4866686&viewfull=1#post4866686


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Out of these two batteries, LG INR18650-MJ1 - Sanyo NCR18650GA, which would be the best choice for the K70?
I know both are very similar, but have read the Sanyo's are a slightly shorter. Could that cause connection issue with the K70 battery carrier?


----------



## scs (Mar 27, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Out of these two batteries, LG INR18650-MJ1 - Sanyo NCR18650GA, which would be the best choice for the K70?
> I know both are very similar, but have read the Sanyo's are a slightly shorter. Could that cause connection issue with the K70 battery carrier?



According to a review over at budgetlightforum, the latter performs slightly better at higher currents, while the former better at lower currents.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/42074


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Acebeam told me, the K70 draws about 7A from the batteries so think the Sanyo's are the way to go.


----------



## scs (Mar 27, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Acebeam told me, the K70 draws about 7A from the batteries so think the Sanyo's are the way to go.



7A? Are the cells in parallel and the light uses a boost circuit?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2016)

scs said:


> 7A? Are the cells in parallel and the light uses a boost circuit?



No idea. Just been told it draws 7A.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 27, 2016)

I love throwers and all but this one is just too big for me. Love that it uses the XHP35 HI thats cool but it draws 7 amps! This is the point where I would invest in an HID light instead. The battery situation for the light will cause lots of problems for the uneducated about batteries folks that buy this light. Even I dont know who makes a protected triple mosfet high drain 18650. I dont buy the run times listed as the needed high drain cells most likely wont be high capacity. Even the mighty GA would not do it for this light. Hmmmm.....


----------



## VNguyen (Mar 27, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I love throwers and all but this one is just too big for me. Love that it uses the XHP35 HI thats cool but it draws 7 amps! This is the point where I would invest in an HID light instead. The battery situation for the light will cause lots of problems for the uneducated about batteries folks that buy this light. Even I dont know who makes a protected triple mosfet high drain 18650. I dont buy the run times listed as the needed high drain cells most likely wont be high capacity. Even the mighty GA would not do it for this light. Hmmmm.....



I know there's a review of the evva protected w/GA compared to the Keepower protected and remembered the evva was triple mosfet and Keepower was double mosfet when they cut it open.


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 27, 2016)

Shoot! I bought some nitecore 2a 2600mah batteries because I figured the single led wouldn't need high drain. Can anyone confirm the 7a? I'll have to order some of the GA I guess if its true.


----------



## scs (Mar 27, 2016)

If it's not a boost driver, but a buck, and it still pulls 7A, that means 12V x 7A = 84 Watts is pumping out only 2,600 lumens; 84 watts greatly exceed what Cree specifies.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

Presume 7A at the LED, not sure on the carrier though.............with 4 cells i would have thought no need for a boost driver. But no idea of the carrier layout! Could be 2s2p with a boost, or maybe 3s1p..........no need then? 

The NC cells are not a good choice either way imho, it will not sustain(if at all) turbo for long. 4 Samsung 30Q will see you right, for more mah the 10a 3500 cells(LG or Sanyo)


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 27, 2016)

ven said:


> Presume 7A at the LED, not sure on the carrier though.............with 4 cells i would have thought no need for a boost driver. But no idea of the carrier layout! Could be 2s2p with a boost, or maybe 3s1p..........no need then?
> 
> The NC cells are not a good choice either way imho, it will not sustain(if at all) turbo for long. 4 Samsung 30Q will see you right, for more mah the 10a 3500 cells(LG or Sanyo)



Well we will see because I just ordered 4 30q's just to make sure but I'll test both on the k70. Tomorrow makes a month since I ordered mine. Definitely will not ever order from this seller again. Along with giving them a negative on eBay.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

Bummer, hope it gets to you! 

30Q's i will use as well your covered well now anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Think 7A is a bit at the high side as well, but that is what Acebeam CS told me. Of course, there is a language barrier.


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi.
Can I put a question about 16340 batteries?If it is off topic,please can you put it accordingly?
I ask,because I bought a blue 4+W laser,and as the manufacturer says,
"Diode : NUBM07E
Diode's Output : 4W-5W
Driver : X-drive to 3.5A
Lens : High Power Lens - S1 , G9 or G2 lens 
Power supply : 2x 16340 Batteries , positive goes in first while negative to to tailcap.
Duty cycle : 1-2 minutes on/off".
So,because I see 3.5A from some 2 in series 16340,can you please suggest which batteries should use?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Hi.
> Can I put a question about 16340 batteries?If it is off topic,please can you put it accordingly?
> 
> So,because I see 3.5A from some 2 in series 16340,can you please suggest which batteries should use?


Keep it on topic. Please look here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?53-Lasers


----------



## Torchguy (Mar 28, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Think 7A is a bit at the high side as well, but that is what Acebeam CS told me. Of course, there is a language barrier.


FWIW, Acebeam told me: "K70 also need 2.5A current for the max current, so we suggest use Acebeam battery with 3MOS PCB".


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Torchguy said:


> FWIW, Acebeam told me: "K70 also need 2.5A current for the max current, so we suggest use Acebeam battery with 3MOS PCB".


That's far from 7A. Think the answer is somewhere in the middle :shrug:


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 28, 2016)

How about 3500mAh, 10A batteries? Buy the best and then you don't have to think. I like that.


----------



## Torchguy (Mar 28, 2016)

I just did two run-time tests with my K70. With a set of well-used Keeppower 2,600mAh protected (Sanyo) batteries, it ran for 1:12 at full power before the PCB on one of the batteries cut out. The other cells measured around 3.4v after the test. 

With a set of fairly new Samsung INR 25R it ran for 1:23 before the beam started flashing. The batteries tested 3.2-3.3v after the test.

The K70 ran quite hot for the first part of the test, but not as hot as the K60. I gather that it steps down from Level 6 to Level 5 after five minutes, but I didn't notice the reduction in brightness.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info:thumbsup: I will be using some 30Q's i think


----------



## Cullihall (Mar 29, 2016)

I love the light guys but 1300m is a bit of an exaggeration. Also look at the picture. I originally talked about the quality which is great. One issue though is the visible tool marks on the reflector. This could have been polished much better. Other than that no complaints so far.




http://www.acebeam.com/k70-cree-xhp35-2600lm-throw-1300m.

Sorry I tried to post a picture here but only links allowed.


----------



## =the= (Mar 29, 2016)

Cullihall: I measured 1382m (477kcd) from one of my samples, so 1300m is not exaggerated at all.

What kind of tool marks does the reflector of your light feature? You can upload the photo for example to imgur.com and then add photo here using link given by imgur.. (or PM me to get my email address to send the photo - I can then upload it to some place and link here)


----------



## Theodore41 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## VNguyen (Mar 29, 2016)

That's some awesome numbers =the=. So acebeam is pretty on point with their measurement. That's good to hear.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Just saying, that's 0.25 lumen at 1300m. It's not a wall of light for 1300m.


----------



## Cullihall (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a tree line about 500 yards behind my house and it's hard to see light on it from my K70.


----------



## Hutchoven (Mar 29, 2016)

Are you standing next to the tree 500 yards away with the Flashlight on a tripod or being held by someone else, or are you trying to distinguish light from 500 yards away?


----------



## scs (Mar 30, 2016)

Cullihall said:


> I have a tree line about 500 yards behind my house and it's hard to see light on it from my K70.



Math shows that at 500 yds, the light puts about 2 lux on target. That's 2 lumens over 1 square meter. If the target is not reflective, the net lux reflected back to your eyes is even less. So yeah, it's no surprise. Like another member suggests, expect the effective range to be only 1/3 of that advertised, and you won't be unimpressed.

you know what, better make that 1/5.


----------



## Cullihall (Mar 30, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> Are you standing next to the tree 500 yards away with the Flashlight on a tripod or being held by someone else, or are you trying to distinguish light from 500 yards away?



I am using the light from my back yard and can not see it 500 yards away on the trees.


----------



## VNguyen (Mar 30, 2016)

scs said:


> Math shows that at 500 yds, the light puts about 2 lux on target. That's 2 lumens over 1 square meter. If the target is not reflective, the net lux reflected back to your eyes is even less. So yeah, it's no surprise. Like another member suggests, expect the effective range to be only 1/3 of that advertised, and you won't be unimpressed.
> 
> you know what, better make that 1/5.



How did u get 1/5 of advertise? I'm serious, no sarcasm. I just want to learn.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> How did u get 1/5 of advertise? I'm serious, no sarcasm. I just want to learn.



Kentucky windage.

It's an approximation, based on personal sensitivity to light. My sensitivity to light improved greatly when I had cataract surgery in my left eye. Currently, my left eye sees with a blue tint and my right eye has a slight tan tint. The point, I see differently and without the cataract, I can see more light further out than before. Good deal. Right?

My wife sees differently from me and I'm sure, you see differently than I do. It's all a personal eye/brain thing. Hence the need for scientific standards. And in the case of your question, I'm a hundred, two hundred yard kinda guy and beyond that, I'm not too worried. But with my light standard, depending on my light choice, at 1500' on a straight, unobstructed view, I'll see a shadow up to a person crossing the road. With binoculars, I will be able to tell you who was crossing the road.

To get an idea of the capabilities of the light, you have throw or the amount of light a light projects (I forget the equation) where the scientific standard is 0.25lux as the measured amount of light being reflected back at you. It's more a standard than a useful number so everybody can line their lights up in an orderly fashion.

How useful is a light going be, will depend on each person's light sensitivity. Obviously, I'm a poor example where you might be an excellent example of a person and their light gathering capabilities. So we throw in a correction factor (Kentucky windage) as to how much light/distance a person has, before their light is no longer useful to their personal needs. I arbitrarily use four as my corrective number so if a light has a 0.25lux at 1200m, for my purposes, I consider the light to be usefully up to 300m. At a 1000m, With my 20/20 glasses on, I consider the light useful up to 200m - 250m, even though the light is spec'd >1000m @ 0.25lux.

Hopefully the above ramblings give you a good answer to your question and anybody is welcome to jump in and straighten up anything I posted that's stupid.


----------



## scs (Mar 30, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> How did u get 1/5 of advertise? I'm serious, no sarcasm. I just want to learn.



Parrot Quack's answer is very entertaining.

Yes, it's down to personal preference. The formula relating CD and throw distance is CD/distance^2 = lux, distance in meters. For example, if I want at least 10 lux on target at 200m away, the minimum CD required is 10 * 200^2 = 400,000 CD. Light makers advertise throw distance with 0.25lux on target: distance =sqrt (CD/0.25 lux).


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

scs said:


> Parrot Quack's answer is very entertaining.



...Thanks.


----------



## Cullihall (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm wondering if I should have gotten the K60 instead.


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

Different lights although look similar , easy to justify both ! I would get a k60vn though for the de-domed xhp70! Beautiful beam (if there is such a thing), 4500lm and huge hot spot with lots of spill!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

+1^

Based on the images I've seen, the K60 is a floody thrower and the K70 is a thrower. What are you wanting and if you want the K60, can you return the K70?

Me? I'd purchase a modded by Vinh; K60vn. At this point in my flashlight experience, Vinh's lights (overall price and output) have become appealing but money and heat issues have slowed my roll.


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

The k60vn&k70vn are not boosted mr quack , as its pushed hard out of the box. But! benefit of extra heat sinking(de-dome/focusing light dependent as well )which helps the heat get out to the body. So if anything it will perform better over standard in this case. 

So buy both


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

ven said:


> So buy both



I just dropped the dime on the wife about the purchase of the MH20GT and now you're wanting to have my cojones modified.


----------



## akhyar (Mar 31, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> ......wanting to have my cojones modified.



Picture or it never happened lovecpf


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

akhyar said:


> Picture or it never happened lovecpf



.........


----------



## ven (Mar 31, 2016)

CojonesVN :laughing:


----------



## VNguyen (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol parrot quack


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am in the club also. I have just ordered one,so if you have finally decide which batteries should you use,can some guy tell me,so as to order 4 of them?


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I am in the club also. I have just ordered one,so if you have finally decide which batteries should you use,can some guy tell me,so as to order 4 of them?




Slap either some 10a 3500 cells in there or as i am doing , Samsung 30Q's

Oh and congrats


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 3, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I am in the club also. I have just ordered one,so if you have finally decide which batteries should you use,can some guy tell me,so as to order 4 of them?



Just ask Chris (the sales associate at Acebeam) to include 4 Acebeam batteries.

I want the K60 now that I've seen the K70 in action...lol


----------



## Parrot Quack (Apr 3, 2016)

ven said:


> Slap either some 10a 3500 cells in there or as i am doing to , Samsung 30Q's



.........+1 ^


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 3, 2016)

Are the following batteries OK for the light? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-S...265894?hash=item33a945f366:g:WUkAAOSwWnFV9Brh


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

yes, just make sure reputable seller, spot on!


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Also check eu dot nkon dot nl. Large choice on li-ion batteries.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 3, 2016)

I use Efest IMR 18650, 3100 mAh (20A). Good quality high drain / high capacity cells.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 3, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Acebeam told me, the K70 draws about 7A from the batteries so think the Sanyo's are the way to go.



It's definitely not pulling 7A though each cell! (Could be 2s2p).

You can do a rough back of the envelope calculation to estimate this:

The XHP35 HI is rated at ~12V @ 1.05A maximum spec. To achieve the lumen output of the K70, the LED would need to be driven at about 2A and Vf would rise to about 15V. So LED is driven at around 30W. Factor in say 80% driver efficiency and total power draw is ~38W. Current through each cell assuming it uses 4 x 18650 would be ~38/(4 * 3.7) ~ 2.6A.

So current through each cell would be approx 2.6A. Maybe 3.5A at the very most.


----------



## scs (Apr 3, 2016)

monkeyboy said:


> It's definitely not pulling 7A though each cell! (Could be 2s2p).
> 
> You can do a rough back of the envelope calculation to estimate this:
> 
> ...



If 2s2p, then the driver is actually a boost driver, right? Would the 3.5A cover the overhead amperage needed?
If it is a boost driver, I wonder if acebeam determined that they can build it for 2s2p that is more efficient than a buck driver for 4 cells in series.

Edit: If like you said, 15Vf is needed for max output, then maybe it is a buck/boost driver?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 3, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> I just dropped the dime on the wife about the purchase of the MH20GT and now you're wanting to have my cojones modified.




That's one way to make a parrot quack! oo:


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 3, 2016)

scs said:


> If 2s2p, then the driver is actually a boost driver, right? Would the 3.5A cover the overhead amperage needed?
> If it is a boost driver, I wonder if acebeam determined that they can build it for 2s2p that is more efficient than a buck driver for 4 cells in series.
> 
> Edit: If like you said, 15Vf is needed for max output, then maybe it is a buck/boost driver?



If it is 2s2p, then yes it would have to be a boost driver as the XHP35 is only available in 12V. The current through each cell in 2s2p would be no different from 4s assuming the same total power consumption and that all of cells are consistent. 3.5A should be fine. The current through the tailcap would be 7A max, but 3.5A max for each cell.

Vf = 15V was more of a conservative estimate. Probably lower in reality. With 4s a buck/boost driver would be ideal, but they might also just use a buck driver and have the light go into direct drive as it falls out of regulation. A lot of lights are like this. The Acebeam K60 uses a 4s battery configuration with good regulation but they are probably using the 6V version of the XHP70 with a buck driver to achieve this. As far as I know there is no 6V version of the XHP35 so they would have to use a different method to achieve good regulation in the K70.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Apr 3, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> That's one way to make a parrot quack! oo:



..........................:green:


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 4, 2016)

Which of the two batteries,is good for the K70 ?
https://www.akkuteile.de/?ActionCall=WebActionArticleSearch&BranchId=0&Params[SearchParam]=sanyo+NCR18650GA&submit_search.x=0&submit_search.y=0


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't tell off link but if Sanyo GA then fine for light.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think there are with and without button top.Can you tell me please,which of the two,is good for the K70?


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2016)

Either should work as the carrier has a slightly raised + end, I prefer flat tops myself.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2016)

No probs , Samsung 30Q flat tops will be going in mine.


----------



## Lightups (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello all. Does anyone's K70 have inductor whine? Mine's have a very soft constant hum on max, and on strobe, where the hum matches each blink of the strobe.

I am currently using 4 brand new Lg Hg2. After a few minutes on max one cell is at 4.10, two at 4.11, and the fourth at 4.11/4.12. Is the 4.10 something I should be worried about? I charged it using the Nitecore D2, and all came off the charger around 4.16.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

Just keep an eye on them, tolerances in the charger , what your measuring with , all have slight variables .

It's worth looking at upgrading the charger to a four bay , this will make life a little easier .


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

Came in today and very impressive, nice balance/feel like the k60vn




Questions about cells, well to show the 3400mah Xtar with pany inside(protected) which is quite a looooong cell. Yes a tight fit!!! but it fits!




Better to go with







Brothers












Pointless close up hot spot pic..........just to show it basically




Weather and everything else going on dependent , will try and get some outdoor pics when i can!


Cheers


----------



## kj2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice pair ven!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 6, 2016)

You do not have long resisted the temptation ...[emoji6]


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Nice pair ven!




Cheers Kev, they do make a great couple!!! Just need some decent weather, darkness and most important..........time!!!


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> You do not have long resisted the temptation ...[emoji6]




I can resist any time i want and for as long as i want


----------



## kj2 (Apr 6, 2016)

ven said:


> Cheers Kev, they do make a great couple!!! Just need some decent weather, darkness and most important..........time!!!



Waiting for darkness to fall, takes sooo long now. Like the better temperature during summer time, but hate the late sunset. My K70 has left Shanghai. So it's making progress.


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Waiting for darkness to fall, takes sooo long now. Like the better temperature during summer time, but hate the late sunset. My K70 has left Shanghai. So it's making progress.



Extra hour does not help either!!

What really does my head in(and i mean really!!) is winter , early dark=great at times but weather always bad, summer, bit better(only a bit) but darkness from 9pm is no use as i am up early in the week!!. Then comes weekend and its raining!!! give up!!

You will be real happy Kev, real nice light just like the k60. Nicely made and well balanced in hand. The UI control ring is superb and nicely spaced modes. Only early hours but initial impressions even though dedicated thrower.................there is plenty of usable spill. So it could be used for dog walking no problem!!! The k60 overall is a better multi purpose due to the brighter spill, HUGE hot spot, but a 1/3 of the kcd. 

So now i have made your wait longer

What have you thats close thrower wise Kev?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 6, 2016)

ven said:


> Extra hour does not help either!!
> 
> What really does my head in(and i mean really!!) is winter , early dark=great at times but weather always bad, summer, bit better(only a bit) but darkness from 9pm is no use as i am up early in the week!!. Then comes weekend and its raining!!! give up!!
> 
> ...



Those dark winter days.. Oh my.. Can't wait for those to return 

Closes thrower that I've, to compare with the K70, is the M3XS Javelot. Saw the pics from geopatj, hope I wrote that right  , and the K70 clearly out throws it. Plus, it has a nice white spot so far I can tell from the pictures. 

And I know all about working early hours. Starting at 5am, tomorrow


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

gopajti..............know it off to a T :laughing: he is a cool guy, a legend!!!! the most amazing pics from not even top end equipment!! He could easily work for any company for their pictures.................and some!!!!

Me too, no good is it kev, so tired its unbelievable ....................


----------



## seery (Apr 6, 2016)

Starting at the 10:00 mark in this video, there are some excellent 500 and 600 yard beam-shots where he is on the receiving end of the light 500 yards out in the field. Pretty impressive!

http://youtu.be/SQHCxedxlQ8


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

Quick n nasty beam pics from a phone












Lots of light pollution, but can see the difference over the tn32UTvn's 400+kcd...............


----------



## ven (Apr 6, 2016)

Not insulting anyone by labelling which is which......one is a k60vn the other....well guess again 

More to show hot spots from same distance and yes I have 3 arms....tint is changed a bit due to phone and tints mixing....


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 6, 2016)

Is the k70 on the right?


----------



## ven (Apr 7, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> Is the k70 on the right?





:thumbsup:


----------



## vadimax (Apr 7, 2016)

ven said:


> Not insulting anyone by labelling which is which......one is a k60vn the other....well guess again
> 
> More to show hot spots from same distance and yes I have 3 arms....tint is changed a bit due to phone and tints mixing....



The Sun and a neutron star


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 7, 2016)

The K70 and 2 x K60 on the way for modding(customizing).
ETA 5 days. Tick Tock Tick Tock Tick Tock... :sleepy::sleepy:
Pics to follow in a few weeks.


----------



## ven (Apr 7, 2016)

Not sure if you can bump them much as pretty much driven hard out of the box, but the de-dome of the xhp70 is magic!!!


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 7, 2016)

Beamshots look good for the de-domed 70. 
Gonna stick some other sun producers in there.....


----------



## ven (Apr 7, 2016)

xhp70 is awesome, de-dome does improve it imo, love the xhp70 de-dome drop in too








In the HUGE orange peel k60vn reflector, de-dome xhp70 is amazing




Close up of xhp70



close up of the xhp35




Dont miss out and skip the k70vn


----------



## bent1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Will Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mah batteries be alright in this? I hope so, because I ordered 4 for it.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 8, 2016)

It will be ok. Better would be the LG18650MJ1 3500mAh 10amp. But you will not be blasting full tilt for 10 minutes at a time Im sure.......lol...or maybe you would


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes should be fine as above but not the best IMHO . Quite a tight fit but they do fit!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Incoming!


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats kev, real nice light! Going to go out later if no rain for some beam pics...........

Contenders for now(not taking too many)
k60vn
k70vn
tn32UTvn
Not sure yet what else that size

xhp70 de-dome drop in
P60vn 5000k drop in
maybe a triple s2+ thrown in

Will take the predator v2.5 pro warm as a guide........


----------



## Parrot Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

No Nitecore TM16GT? Heat issues aside, I'd love to see a stock TM16GT up against a K60vn.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> No Nitecore TM16GT? Heat issues aside, I'd love to see a stock TM16GT up against a K60vn.



Forget the heat mr quack, if you want high out put you get heat.............simple as that. Dont want heat then dont go for big hitters..........

Wont be much in it, the k60vn will have a far nicer beam thats for sure!! 4500lm OTF, not led lumens of around 3500.............and from one large single reflector.........=better beam

Personally the control ring UI wins it for me too(tk75 included)..........


----------



## Parrot Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

That's what I was intimating when I posted; "heat issues aside. 

If able, I'd like to see the comparison. If not able, then I'm not able.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> That's what I was intimating when I posted; "heat issues aside.
> 
> If able, I'd like to see the comparison. If not able, then I'm not able.




I dont follow, what has heat issues got to do with anything though:thinking:

The closest light i have in kcd is my k60vn of around 230kcd, after that the tn32UTvn at 400kcd then the k70vn at 570kcd............

So a rough guide will be the k60vn


----------



## Parrot Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

Being that I've made such a big deal about being adverse to heat issues and knowing that the bigger modded lights have heat issues when in turbo mode, I wanted to address this point so I wouldn't get spoken to about heat issues. I was trying to be forward looking. I tried, I failed, I'll survive.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 8, 2016)

Aaarrgghhh. Lets move towards the Light....:candle:


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> Being that I've made such a big deal about being adverse to heat issues and knowing that the bigger modded lights have heat issues when in turbo mode, I wanted to address this point so I wouldn't get spoken to about heat issues. I was trying to be forward looking. I tried, I failed, I'll survive.



:laughing:

:nana:

Chill, all will be good, tbh the acebeams are on the substantial side of size and find heat is handled pretty well. The k70 is "only" 2600lm.... and honestly see no reason at all it should not run till the cells say no more.

The higher output beasts are a different matter, but still not many need more than a few mins of turbo mode(10+), most walking about uses 2000lm is adequate for me anyway.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, so I just took it outside and really.. No kidding.. This thing is seriously dangerous! The throw is unbelievable! When I turned it at the highest mode, I was silent for a few seconds. After that I was like: AWESOME!!! 
Definitely NOT a light to be used within city limits.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

212 pics taken.....................

Tbh none of them do any of the lights justice at all, for example the xhp70 de-dome drop in lights the field up, on the pic it shows a neat circle, but can not pick the surround out at all. So take pics as around 30% of actual......

Just uploading now and no dont worry , not posting them all Soon as house is done, a good camera is getting bought , already got the tripod(1/2 way there) but frustration has fully kicked in now!!!Either way you will get an idea of the k70 compared to say the predator pro v2.5 warm..............


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Ok, so I just took it outside and really.. No kidding.. This thing is seriously dangerous! The throw is unbelievable! When I turned it at the highest mode, I was silent for a few seconds. After that I was like: AWESOME!!!
> Definitely NOT a light to be used within city limits.




Impressive isn't it Kev, just seen your post after mine so you will agree with my pics coming that its about 30% of actual what is real life!


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

Few beam pics and again its on a phone so auto balanced right down............and no zoom so it looses the intensity. What it does not show is the brightness in the spill!! Yes even this dedicated thrower has more than enough sufficient spill!

Now these pics are taken from further back than previous ones by around 50m(so to tree about 200m)

Predator pro v2.5 warm(basically to go off as a good few will have this light)







k70vn













Where the pic fades on the spill under the hot spot, in real life its light up and could easily identify anything there!








k60vn as a comparison








Awesome beam and output




No exaggeration.......the field where dim was lit up and again could easily identify anything in the spill








Callum with the k70vn
























That will do for now :laughing:
Notes to make! very impressive throw(surprise) on turbo it got warm not hot during all the use down to 3.71v across all 4 cells.Spill is more than adequate for search & rescue uses imo, all in a cracking light and a recommend if you like medium to large control ring UI throwers!!!
Cheers ven


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, you've to see it to believe it  Glad I ordered one. We got a new affordable throw king people


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Btw, I'm using my Eagletac 3100 batteries. No problems, work perfect.


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 8, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Ok, so I just took it outside and really.. No kidding.. This thing is seriously dangerous! The throw is unbelievable! When I turned it at the highest mode, I was silent for a few seconds. After that I was like: AWESOME!!!
> Definitely NOT a light to be used within city limits.



Hi kj2,

Where you ordered your K70?

I go order ..or want order it too.

1 Yes, 1300 meters of throw, is no joke...you wouldn't want, hit someone in the eye with this thing on turbo.

i am curious, how the K70, does against my Nitecore TM36?

2 Is it possible, to reach visibly a treeline at 1000 meters, with the K70, and my TM36? How much kcD, is your K70? My TM36, is around 300 kcD.

I think, you're happy, with your new K70.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

You may want to order one at HKe. No idea if I could see a three line that far. I've no open field that size. No idea what the cd precisely is, I can't measure it.


----------



## =the= (Apr 8, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Yeah, you've to see it to believe it  Glad I ordered one. We got a new affordable throw king people


Glad you like it.  You got the light pretty quickly.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Also have to say, the rotary control ring feels good. Solid clicks and twists smoothly. Those ridges makes it very easy to get a good grip on the ring. It's a heavy beast though. Also the large diameter makes it not that great to hold for long periods of time. But that varies between users.


----------



## lightlover (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool pics ven! Thanks for that info. And all your work, too.


----------



## seery (Apr 8, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Also have to say, the rotary control ring feels good. Solid clicks and twists smoothly.



Awesome. That is exactly the feedback I was hoping to hear.

If you had top rate the level of dampening/resistance on the rotary control (with 10 being annoyingly hard to operated and 1 being light enough it may move unwantedly), where would you rate the TK70?

This was the biggest complaint with my Surefire Beast II. The rotary ring moved WAY to easily, SF really dropped the ball on that part of the design.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

lightlover said:


> Cool pics ven! Thanks for that info. And all your work, too.




Thank you! welcome, we had some fun too on the park i the dark
different light(gizmo)


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Would give my light a 7. It's not very difficult, but does require some force. Can twist it while holding the light in the same hand, but maybe I've strong fingers


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

My control ring feel would be 4 or 5, moderate..........pretty much spot on....

For me the girth is fine, no issue for holding the light but i am used to the k60vn..............i find it well balanced tbh


----------



## seery (Apr 8, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Would give my light a 7. It's not very difficult, but does require some force.





ven said:


> My control ring feel would be 4 or 5, moderate..........pretty much spot on....



Thanks guys. The feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the great beamshots Mark. I'm a sucker for lights with great throw having bought a custom Aspheric from mash.m which he measured at a million lux.

The K70 seems to be a throw monster for a reflector light and will have a nicer more balanced beam than an Aspheric can provide. I am very tempted to buy this one.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

seery said:


> Thanks guys. The feedback is greatly appreciated.




Welcome, if your on the fence...............jump it!!!


----------



## seery (Apr 8, 2016)

ven said:


> Welcome, if your on the fence...............jump it!!!



...it's only $$$!


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 8, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Would give my light a 7. It's not very difficult, but does require some force. Can twist it while holding the light in the same hand, but maybe I've strong fingers




Already compared your K70, with your TK61, and TK75, from Fenix? Think, the K70, will kill both of them, in terms of kcD/throw.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Already compared your K70, with your TK61, and TK75, from Fenix? Think, the K70, will kill both of them, in terms of kcD/throw.




Do i think Remco or you think?

The tk75vn 4000lm is around 150kcd at a guess..............no contest, the tk61vn i had and this is close, too close for eyes imho(need a meter to tell kind of difference)

The beam i much prefer on the 70! the UI i much prefer on the 70, the light itself, design,looks,feel i much prefer the 70

So yes









The k70 or k70vn is a remco light!


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

easilyled said:


> Thanks for the great beamshots Mark. I'm a sucker for lights with great throw having bought a custom Aspheric from mash.m which he measured at a million lux.
> 
> The K70 seems to be a throw monster for a reflector light and will have a nicer more balanced beam than an Aspheric can provide. I am very tempted to buy this one.




Thanks daniel, double your impressions and add a bit more! You would love it if you like throwers


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 8, 2016)

Lol remco just order k70vn from vinh. Don't be like me and have to send it in after u receive. I did that with my tn31vn (throws like crazy). Now im about to send vinh a tm16gt which I could have saved $ if I hadn't been so desperate.


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> Lol remco just order k70vn from vinh. Don't be like me and have to send it in after u receive. I did that with my tn31vn (throws like crazy). Now im about to send vinh a tm16gt which I could have saved $ if I hadn't been so desperate.




I have told Remco countless times to get lights from vinh....................he never takes my advice though! In fairness the k70 is good out of the box anyway, but of past he could have had a tk61vn and tm36vn instead of standard...............huge improvements over OE


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 8, 2016)

ven said:


> I have told Remco countless times to get lights from vinh....................he never takes my advice though! In fairness the k70 is good out of the box anyway, but of past he could have had a tk61vn and tm36vn instead of standard...............huge improvements over OE



I read all the time of your conversation with remco on different light subject. He's hardheaded just like me but I'm learning hehe.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow ven. You are making it hard to not want to purchase this light! If I could get me a 4000K version I'd probably be sold on the deal!


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 8, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> Lol remco just order k70vn from vinh. Don't be like me and have to send it in after u receive. I did that with my tn31vn (throws like crazy). Now im about to send vinh a tm16gt which I could have saved $ if I hadn't been so desperate.



Great advice Vinh. I jumped in on the group buy for the TM16GT purely on price. The stock light is great but I should have waited for your namesake to release his as the freight cost is a killer from Australia. So I had to order the T6vn to cover the lumen/lux gap in my collection! So much for saving money. 

I have a K70vn coming, so maybe I'm learning! IMO, although the stock light is very good, it's still worth the extra for the vn for the greater throw. [emoji106]


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 8, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> Great advice Vinh. I jumped in on the group buy for the TM16GT purely on price. The stock light is great but I should have waited for your namesake to release his as the freight cost is a killer from Australia. So I had to order the T6vn to cover the lumen/lux gap in my collection! So much for saving money.
> 
> I have a K70vn coming, so maybe I'm learning! IMO, although the stock light is very good, it's still worth the extra for the vn for the greater throw. [emoji106]



I might have gave a good advice but I don't give myself good advice. I went backward. I'm waiting on stock k70. Should have waited on the k70vn. But I'm sending the tm16gt to get her hair and nails done. I guess 1 step forward 1 step backward 🙁


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 9, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> I might have gave a good advice but I don't give myself good advice. I went backward. I'm waiting on stock k70. Should have waited on the k70vn. But I'm sending the tm16gt to get her hair and nails done. I guess 1 step forward 1 step backward 🙁



I get it, I'm great at giving advice on how others should do it right! I think the last factory light that I bought that I wasn't disappointed with, or just liked what the vn model could produce, was an S1 Baton. It's a good time to be a flashaholic when 3600 lumens and 252kcd is not enough for us!


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Wow ven. You are making it hard to not want to purchase this light! If I could get me a 4000K version I'd probably be sold on the deal!



Sorry Sean you do help me spend mine though
:laughing:

Honestly(as always) it does complement the k60vn nicely, it looks the same, feels the same...............pretty much is the same within reason. Of course smooth reflector/LED difference and nice control ring difference with the more aggressive grip(works nicely although no problem with previous) .

There is a 5000k version now that vinh can do, maybe that would be close enough for you. Even the cool what i have is fine as for throwers i dont find critical in tint choice(at distance the colours are fine and we loose our colour recognition anyway...........agree warmer would help this better but just something from my uses, not over important for me personally).

My beam pics are a rough idea as on phone, you know yourself when you take a pic on a phone it auto balances down the brightness, and cant pick it up at distance well........so the pics really do not get close to what this throw beast can do!!!

If me, hold off and see if the want is as strong or stronger in a week or two(see trying to save you money :laughing













If you like the size/form/feel of the 60, you can not like the same with the 70...........Personally i find it a good all round balance for size/output/performance. On the 30Q's it seemed relatively frugal, i got mixed up being tired with the Voltage, the 3.71 was from the VOB drop in 16340 cells x 2, these i put in late and last and measured 4.01v all the same voltage..............so i used less than 0.2v and it felt like lots of use!!! 

Not sure what dedicated thrower you have in your collection, as you know the k60 build and feel , and happy, it makes this a safe choice now regarding those factors.

Vinh does squeeze a bit more(unlike the k60vn), better heat sinking and although its "only" 2600 ish lumens...........so running on max is all good!!! the heat dissipation feels perfect if makes sense. Warm at the fins and going into the actual body.................It never got passed warm with me, luke warm would be a better description. 

I am not helping am i .............

I am sure i have read 4500k versions of the xhp35 HI , wont be long i guess till in vinhs hands but would say the 5000 would be fine! Although now my preferences have changed, eye i am fine with this CW version...........given the choice, yes possibly go with a little warmer, but unlike close up type lights(flood uses), i dont find even a NW a must for my throwers(again that is just me though). In fact flooders i find fine up to 6000k due to now washing out with the spread of light. I do like my triples and quads around 5000k + or - 500k though, these do tend to be close work uses!

Cheers ven(ps- that gizmo 4000k xp-l HI is amazing Sean, you did some awesome work and the performance is not far off the predator pro warm!!!! ..........WOW)


----------



## easilyled (Apr 9, 2016)

I've ordered one now. Mark's feedback pushed me over the edge. 

Mark, do AW protected 18650s work ok with the light?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Apr 9, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> I might have gave a good advice but I don't give myself good advice. I went backward. I'm waiting on stock k70. Should have waited on the k70vn. But I'm sending the tm16gt to get her hair and nails done. I guess 1 step forward 1 step backward 



Dance, dance, dance. Boomp shakalacka. :twothumbs


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

easilyled said:


> I've ordered one now. Mark's feedback pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Mark, do AW protected 18650s work ok with the light?




Congrats Daniel, boy some pressure on me now................:laughing: 

I have no reason to believe otherwise, here is a pic of quite long Xtar 3400 protected in the carrier 




As you can see its a tight fit but they do fit, i use the 30Q and you can just make out the nice gap behind the xtar cell


Better pic!


]

So my choice is the 30Q for ease of fitting/removal and good cells ............

I presume the AW are not known for being over long? all will be fine imo Daniel


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi ven,

Im curious, how the beam/hotspot projects, now, at midday, on a wall....tree, at some distance, of your 560 kcD K70vn.

If you have time, can you do, some shots outside, with your K70vn?

Thank you very much for that.

2 What you think....can my Maglite 3D cell, Led, with barely 31 kcD, win.....equal, or lose, of the intensity, of a todays modern...carlow....and HIGHbeam.....s?

Todays halogen......HID, and LED, headlights, are very powerful.

What you think...guess?

3 What does your K70vn, with 560 kcD, against the most powerful/intense....halogen....HID, and Led highbEams?

Next questions about headlights, i will do via PM.


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

Please no more Q's as the answers are the same, i cant even capture the pictures well at night remco, never mind in day time.

What is your tm36 like in day, what is your tm36 like as the k70 is more intense by 200kcd.................i cant add to that.

I have said endless times that for arguments sake a high beam is 150kcd, then a maglite at 31kcd can not be equal nor win.............how can it, you have the answers in your questions.

Look at manufacturers specs as no doubt will differ per brand, compare yourself with kcd.............simple as that

Your comparing chalk and cheese, completely different purposes which has now been covered in a thread and many emails. I have nothing more too add as simply i can not add to your questions........

Buy a k70vn and simply find out, it will be your furthest throwing light..........job done


----------



## easilyled (Apr 9, 2016)

@Remco, I'm sure the old incandescent AAA Maglite solitaire would completely smoke the K70 or the Maxabeam for throw and total output.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 9, 2016)

easilyled said:


> @Remco, I'm sure the old incandescent AAA Maglite solitaire would completely smoke the K70 or the Maxabeam for throw and total output.



Maybe for throw if you put in a 10440 cell and a laser diode........ :thinking:


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

:laughing:

The good old solitaire............i actually still have a silver one........ok i lie, Callum has a silver one. I have never known such an underwhelming beam .............ever . Crazy bit Daniel, many many years back it was acceptable on the car keys!!! the full couple of lumens in the hideous beam was the norm..............

As the years blend in to each other , little changes each year..............its quite easy to loose track of the minor annual improvements, but just 20yrs back(i feel old)they amount to huge significant improvements..............makes you wonder what the next 20yrs will bring as right now i personally think heat is the biggest issue. We can pretty much have the design we want, the tint and LED we want, heck we can even program it..............but heat is always there(dont let mr quack read this now :laughing:  ) But we can have 20,000lm, we can have 1,000kcd.........maybe not quite together yet and when we can, run times will be an issue unless the light is the size of a trombone! 

I digress.........as always Thanks for the reminiscing


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Maybe for throw if you put in a 10440 cell and a laser diode........ :thinking:




It would out throw a highbeam for sure then!!!



Started raining and 5 hrs till dark............can get some front garden pics of the HDS and Gizmo Sean if it comes to it.............if lucky i may even dig the solitaire out...........or should that be solidespair :laughing:


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

and back round..........so who is going to see this soon?





Daniel


----------



## easilyled (Apr 9, 2016)

That feeling of anticipation is beginning again Mark. Quite nice, since I haven't had it for quite a while.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 9, 2016)

My BG orders detail,says.
"Latest Event -- 2016-04-09 16:23 CHINA, SEND ITEM ABROAD".


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

easilyled said:


> That feeling of anticipation is beginning again Mark. Quite nice, since I haven't had it for quite a while.



I know you have more than amazing lights like our good friend Jon, what type floats your boat other than exotic customs? Throwers? Flooders? a mix of the said?

What type of LED preference and tint is for you? Do you like different tints like me for different applications?

What colour eyes and inside leg measurement do you have?


:nana:
jk as so many questions :laughing:


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> My BG orders detail,says.
> "Latest Event -- 2016-04-09 16:23 CHINA, SEND ITEM ABROAD".


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Apr 9, 2016)

ven said:


> and back round..........so who is going to see this soon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it will be home[emoji482][emoji482][emoji482]
No update tracking since march 21....


----------



## easilyled (Apr 9, 2016)

ven said:


> I know you have more than amazing lights like our good friend Jon, what type floats your boat other than exotic customs? Throwers? Flooders? a mix of the said?
> 
> What type of LED preference and tint is for you? Do you like different tints like me for different applications?
> 
> ...



I think my tastes are similar to yours Mark. I like to have a mixture of everything so that all applications are covered .... which is quite ironic since I'm pretty much a couch potato these days and probably don't need anything more than a cheap shower-type flashlight for home backup.

So, yes, I admire the exotic customs for their amazing machining and handsome looks even before I turn them on to look at the beam. However I also like a light that I don't feel scared to carry in case of scratching it up - one which which is very tough and rugged and that can withstand rain since we have so much of it in the UK. With many custom lights, especially Ti ones, I have the best of both worlds.

Its nice to have throwers, more for showing off (in my case) than for any really important practical application. Its very nice when staying somewhere on holiday, to have a light that I can point in the countryside and see it light up some fields or the sea about a mile away.

Then the even flood lights are great for indoor use and the high CRI ones even better in case I ever need to take pictures with my camera indoors and can utilise light bouncing.

Anyway, I'm sure I'll be taking the K70 to Cornwall with me in May when we are renting a place in the middle of nowhere. Its great fun being armed with a monster thrower and showing it off. I took my mash.m Black Bullet 1000 Kcd last time but that beam is probably more of a pencil beam in comparison to this one.


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing, dont forget pics You will find this beam more useful then, not as impressive of course for distance! I need a break!, well Madisons bed together with what felt like a 1000 slats :laughing: , just hope rain passes so i can get out in a few hours!


----------



## seery (Apr 10, 2016)

Would anyone with a K70 be so kind as to provide me a measurement?

I need to know the distance between A and B (as shown in the pic).


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

Can do when I get back in , but it will be 8hrs off yet, someone will have beat me to it by then :laughing:


----------



## Torchguy (Apr 11, 2016)

seery said:


> Would anyone with a K70 be so kind as to provide me a measurement?
> 
> I need to know the distance between A and B (as shown in the pic).
> 
> 4.05cm, with a vernier caliper.


----------



## seery (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks guys! Very much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

Back in and beat to it!Torchguy!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Is it weekend already? Can't wait to use mine again  luckily I've a day off next Friday


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 11, 2016)

Ven....do you ever sleep...You are more active than a Cree on strobe


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

Argh don't be saying that on a Monday , I hate Monday's!!!!! Roll on weekend though yes for sure , want to stretch the legs again and do a comparison with the tn32utvn. 

How are you finding it Kev now you have had a bit of time? Is it love at 1st light!


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 11, 2016)

Torchguy.... Tell me you are from SA... You would be 30 km from me.....:wave: It would be AWESOME


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

SAMongoose said:


> Ven....do you ever sleep...You are more active than a Cree on strobe




:laughing: good one ....please tell me I am not as annoying !!! Geez :laughing:

Would you believe I have been in work from 5:30, got home and on the school run, then back to stripping walls after.....

I do leave tabs open even though I might be away....you know the lights are on but no ones at home(in more than one way!)


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 11, 2016)

Nah...not annoying at all 
Just kidding lol


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2016)

ven said:


> How are you finding it Kev now you have had a bit of time? Is it love at 1st light!


Well it did knock off the M3XS of the top thrower spot  It's my first Acebeam light and yeah, it feels and looks better than I though it would be. Print a other Chinese major brand on it, and you would believe it's genuine. I do like the light in every aspect but it's heavy. Specially when you carry it for more than 10-15 minutes. After that time I really notice his weight. Also because it runs off 4x 18650s the diameter is large. Almost too large for me to hold comfortably. But I'd the same with the TK61. It's a nice addition to the collection and will stay there for some time.


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 11, 2016)

Its a shame, that Fenix, still do not come out with a new monster thrower, with 300 kcD plus.

The OOOLDD TK61, with only 160 kcD, will look like poop, in comparison, to the new super thrower K70, with over 400, or so, kcD.


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 11, 2016)

Fenix will upgrade their TK61 but, knowing Fenix, they will probably not go for the latest thrower LEDs as they go beyond where the human eye can see. Yes, they said that. Still shaking my head. The modders will be happy anyway.


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Its a shame, that Fenix, still do not come out with a new monster thrower, with 300 kcD plus.
> 
> The OOOLDD TK61, with only 160 kcD, will look like poop, in comparison, to the new super thrower K70, with over 400, or so, kcD.




You have a way with words!! its over 500kcd+as far as i know remco.......out of the box!

There is no new tk61, there is a Fenix thrower in the pipe line, but looking realistic, even if they pull out all the stops.............they are not(imho) going to get better than the k70(please prove me wrong)

Buy a k70 remco and be done!!


----------



## srvctec (Apr 11, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Well it did knock off the M3XS of the top thrower spot  It's my first Acebeam light and yeah, it feels and looks better than I though it would be. Print a other Chinese major brand on it, and you would believe it's genuine. I do like the light in every aspect but it's heavy. Specially when you carry it for more than 10-15 minutes. After that time I really notice his weight. Also because it runs off 4x 18650s the diameter is large. Almost too large for me to hold comfortably. But I'd the same with the TK61. It's a nice addition to the collection and will stay there for some time.


The size of the K70 is what is making me just be happy with my M3XS-UT.


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Well it did knock off the M3XS of the top thrower spot  It's my first Acebeam light and yeah, it feels and looks better than I though it would be. Print a other Chinese major brand on it, and you would believe it's genuine. I do like the light in every aspect but it's heavy. Specially when you carry it for more than 10-15 minutes. After that time I really notice his weight. Also because it runs off 4x 18650s the diameter is large. Almost too large for me to hold comfortably. But I'd the same with the TK61. It's a nice addition to the collection and will stay there for some time.



I find the difference say between a 3 cell light body(maybe a tn32UTvn as one) and a 4 cell quite minimal, the very slight extra girth imo is worth it for the extra fuel in the tank. The k70(as with the k60) is border line for a shoulder strap.............the new tk75 2015 has one!! so no reason for the k70/k60 not to. Maybe an easy to do attachment for a shoulder strap for longer uses Tail cap part is easy, the head/neck some paracord around to attach to.


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 11, 2016)

ven said:


> You have a way with words!! its over 500kcd+as far as i know remco.......out of the box!
> 
> There is no new tk61, there is a Fenix thrower in the pipe line, but looking realistic, even if they pull out all the stops.............they are not(imho) going to get better than the k70(please prove me wrong)
> 
> Buy a k70 remco and be done!!



Yes ven, i will try buy a K70/vn.......hope, i will outTrow all carhighbeams then, so i never have to worry anymore about that.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2016)

srvctec said:


> The size of the K70 is what is making me just be happy with my M3XS-UT.


For carrying, the M3XS is better indeed.



ven said:


> I find the difference say between a 3 cell light body(maybe a tn32UTvn as one) and a 4 cell quite minimal, the very slight extra girth imo is worth it for the extra fuel in the tank. The k70(as with the k60) is border line for a shoulder strap.............the new tk75 2015 has one!! so no reason for the k70/k60 not to. Maybe an easy to do attachment for a shoulder strap for longer uses Tail cap part is easy, the head/neck some paracord around to attach to.


I'm no shoulder strap person  even removed the shoulder strap from my work bag. 



RemcoM said:


> Yes ven, i will try buy a K70/vn.......hope, i will outTrow all carhighbeams then, so i never have to worry anymore about that.


It will. And will save you so much time of writing all those 'questions'...


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Yes ven, i will try buy a K70/vn.......hope, i will outTrow all carhighbeams then, so i never have to worry anymore about that.



:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:

Dont try, just buy, go get the vn for what it costs......or use HKe! Either way get one..................How can it not out throw car highbeams? With over 500kcd in your hand, you will achieve your goal! Hoever as highbeams come in 2 on cars, to be fair, you need 2 k70's:nana:


----------



## Torchguy (Apr 11, 2016)

SAMongoose said:


> Torchguy.... Tell me you are from SA... You would be 30 km from me.....:wave: It would be AWESOME



PM sent


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought I would try one, picked it up for $169 shipped.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Apr 11, 2016)

I picked up a K70 for $194 AUS delivered to Australia.

I can't wait to check it out.



CHEERS


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats guys, look forward to some bridge pics Oztorch


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 11, 2016)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I picked up a K70 for $194 AUS delivered to Australia.
> 
> I can't wait to check it out.
> 
> ...



Good deal! I took my medicine and got the vn. It's in Australia, just getting through the withholding period from Australia Post ( the withholding in some warehouse corner to annoy the crap out of me period.). [emoji106]


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Apr 12, 2016)

ven said:


> Congrats guys, look forward to some bridge pics Oztorch




I will be doing some more photos like the set near the bridge that I did before with the laser.

I expect the K70 to light up everything at the other side of the bridge with a broader beam than any of the others like the DEFT-X, SR52UT or the M3XUT.


CHEERS


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2016)

Look forward to the pics


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oztorchfreak said:


> .
> You say,
> *ONCE YOU START COLLECTING LIGHTS THERE IS NO END IN SIGHT.*:devil:


.
And I add,"but there is plenty of light"...


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

Close up beam profiles of.........

TN32UTvn



K70vn



K60vn


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 13, 2016)

NICE......TORCHAHOLIC!!!! Cant say flashaholic....flashing to people is a criminal offence....


----------



## YourTime (Apr 13, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 13, 2016)

Amazing photos ven! ...all I can really tell though is that there is a tint difference between the 3. At that range they all seem about as bright as each other.


----------



## Hutchoven (Apr 13, 2016)

After 40+ day I finally got my k70. I got impatient and ordered something else though. Going to sell it for 170. Ships from california. Pm if interested.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

Tbh CC they are just phone pics, rough n ready to try and show hot spot size/intensity/spill

Its not as clear as real life , the UT is intense 400kcd intense and useful spill , the 70 is more intense with brighter spill . The 60 is of course not as intense but a good bit bigger and brighter spill than both by a good bit.

Had too much on to take the UT out, only the k70vn and k60vn

Not exact same spot(pinch of salt pics as camera auto balances and conditions misty with the k60vn shot)Also not same angle so rough ideas. As the 60 spill is noticeably brighter , however the pics show the 70 brighter in the spill! ......hence pinch of salt 
k70vn





k60vn


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Amazing photos ven! ...all I can really tell though is that there is a tint difference between the 3. At that range they all seem about as bright as each other.




On tints! I love the k60vn's xhp70 de-dome , the 70vn's xhp35 HI is a nice cool tint , then the UT PDT in order if I had to pick. All produce nice beams , the 60 still wins for actual beam perfection for me!

Imho you can not go wrong with any, for a thrower the k70 is the one.....full stop


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 13, 2016)

ven what cells are you using in the K70?


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> ven what cells are you using in the K70?




Samsung 30Q I use in this and a couple of other multi cell lights.


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Samsung 30Q I use in this and a couple of other multi cell lights.



Same here, though anything 10amp should do the trick. I was accidentally sent some flat top 30Qs and given a partial refund when I ordered the button tops. 

I also ordered some GAs at the same time and accidentally ordered flat tops. I thought I would never use them all. Seems like I shouldn't have worried as it turns out. [emoji6]

I agree ven, the K70vn is THE thrower. (Although apparently lumentia was accidentally sent the Fiat Lux that I was meant to get. ). A bit of love for the TN XPL PDT though. It's pretty much the 3 cell version of the K70 for performance, and I like the tint of mine. I slightly prefer the look too, whatever that's worth in the dark!


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

:laughing: yes, all look the same in the dark!!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 13, 2016)

Very interesting! In doing my research on this light I got to see the manual which states high drain cells must be used protected or unprotected yet does not say exactly which high drain cells to use. To make things even more confusing the manual states the specs were attained using 3400mah cells? The outstanding review on YT of some guy reviewing the light is using unprotected green wrapped cells which are either Panny B's or PF's. I sent him a PM about it. I mean jeez just leaving a new buyer in the dark with "use high drain cells" and nothing more. I mean 10amp? 20amp? 30amp? Your Samsung 30q's seem to do quite well judging by the pics...


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes 30Q are more than enough for this light, I have used the 30Q in the tk75vnQ70 which (almost) makes this look like a single cell light! (Other than throw)15a continuous is quite substantial, not sure of cell lay out in the carrier but 4 cells will even out the load some ,no matter what set up! 

There is certainly a comunication issue /translation , but it's not a huge output light and the one led( all be it a higher voltage one). So to me it's still a baby :laughing: 

Out of all the modded lights I have, there is not one I could not use 15a 30Q's in....


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2016)

Are your 30Qs flat tops Mark? I've ordered some Efest IMRs which are supposedly 3500ma IMRs and capable of delivering 30A. (Ordered from Amazon and had pretty good reviews). They're flat tops.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes flat top, either will work as the + does protrude a mm or so.

The efest at 3500 mah (if they are 3500mah) will not be 30A as don't exist, I will presume they are the 10A 3500mah Sanyo or pany cells inside. If so they are up to the job anyway! 

I wish there were 30a 3500mah cells, I would have them in my mods instead of 25R(20a continuous and 35a pulse with 2500mah) and LG of similar specs.......for the vape time :laughing:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Yes flat top, either will work as the + does protrude a mm or so.
> 
> The efest at 3500 mah (if they are 3500mah) will not be 30A as don't exist, I will presume they are the 10A 3500mah Sanyo or pany cells inside. If so they are up to the job anyway!
> 
> I wish there were 30a 3500mah cells, I would have them in my mods instead of 25R(20a continuous and 35a pulse with 2500mah) and LG of similar specs.......for the vape time :laughing:



Thanks. In fact I can see that they claim 20A, not 30A. You seem to have much more knowledge about batteries than I do. I guess I should be grateful that Vape Gear has become so prevalent now that all the rechargeable cells that we need have become much more accessible.

This was the link:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018ZTTHXI/


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking quickly into the efest cell, I can find 20a 3500 version. Will have to read up better tomorrow  if it is pulse or actual continuous.....


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

Crossed post , will check them out better tomorrow Daniel, if good I may try some !


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Crossed post , will check them out better tomorrow Daniel, if good I may try some !



Thanks Mark. Please don't hurry on my account.


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2016)

I can't find reviews yet so will have to presume they are Sanyo/pany 10a 3500mah cells inside and the 20a is for burst. I am not aware of any 20a continuous 3500mah cell available right now. It's not unusual for Efest to use the burst rating on the side that can mislead IMHO . If someone uses them in a mechanical mod(example) with very low ohm coil/s and think 20a , well that's how things can go wrong ! 

Flashlights within reason won't be an issue , not many that require more than 10a continuous that I am aware of , other than highly modded single cell lights , which require the right tail cap to allow that kind of current . 

So as it stands , those cells should be fine at 10a .


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mark. To be honest, I would be quite surprised if the capacity of 3500ma is a true rating for an IMR 18650 cell too. IMRs have always had lower capacity ratings than their li-ion counterparts due to their different chemistry. For instance my AW 18650 IMR that I bought (admittedly a good few years ago) is only rated at 1600ma and I thought that was quite good at the time. So to suddenly see an IMR that's rated at more than double this and more than most of the highest rated li-ions seems quite strange to me.


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes , IMR tend to be lower mah, lower than INR , they are "hybrids" so a mixture of chemicals and now they seem to have gone away from IMR and moved to INR . These seem to have more capacity but not quite the A rating. As with anything there are pros and cons and I am led to believe the lower mah have less voltage sag. These are from my findings from looking for cells and just IMO . Nothing scientific !

Iirc the true rating is around 3200-3300mah (splitting hairs really as that's taking them down to the minimum voltage which we won't do )but very good cells as Sanyo /Panasonic. Check out the review of the 10a 3500mah , these should be the ones under the wrapper and will do the job fine.


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 14, 2016)

Just got the K60 today. This thing gets extremely hot really fast.

Here's a few pics of the Acebeam family.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2tUoeKJrjjvT0JtSkwwZ0VyaUU

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2tUoeKJrjjvTHkyWTNlUEtZcVE

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2tUoeKJrjjvMUZoT2RYaFc1Wnc

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2tUoeKJrjjvY2kzYVJNd29BZTg

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2tUoeKJrjjvRlVGeGFtZVBXbTg


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2016)

The k60 does get warmer fast, but at around 4500lm it will , however its an awesome light imo, one of the better large lights for all round uses(throw and flood) with a near perfect beam(more so de-domed).

Nice line up


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 14, 2016)

ven said:


> The k60 does get warmer fast, but at around 4500lm it will , however its an awesome light imo, one of the better large lights for all round uses(throw and flood) with a near perfect beam(more so de-domed).
> 
> Nice line up



Thanks ven. I love these lights. I have the Jetbeam DDR30 which is a really good light but I decided that the K60 would be a better light. It is bigger and heavier but it's brighter and better throw.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 14, 2016)

At 1/255 of my weight it is VERY LIGHTWEIGHT.


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2016)

The DDR30 has always been one of those lights that appealed but never had.............maybe a bit like the tm26! but could not get my head round the look.

Acebeam are certainly on form of late


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2016)

My batteries already arrived Mark, and judging by the length of time that it took to charge them fully (they've been in my Xtar VP1s for about 12 hours charging at a rate of 0.25A), they must indeed be pretty high capacity!!

My K70 is on its its way, so everything is set to go.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 14, 2016)

the guy that posted that awesome K70 review on YT got back to me he said he started out with unprotected Panny B's but one failed so he switched tp PFs. So basically anything is fine.....


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 14, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the guy that posted that awesome K70 review on YT got back to me he said he started out with unprotected Panny B's but one failed so he switched tp PFs. So basically anything is fine.....



Chris from Acebeam told me this:

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]"[/FONT]there are no obvious difference by eye between 1900 and 2600lm if power by protected cells, but test by instrument, or use unprotected cells".

Sounds like unprotected are what he is suggesting.


----------



## seery (Apr 14, 2016)

Cullihall said:


> Chris from Acebeam told me this:
> 
> "there are no obvious difference by eye between 1900 and 2600lm if power by protected cells, but test by instrument, or use unprotected cells".
> 
> *Sounds like unprotected are what he is suggesting.*



If he's suggesting that protected cells like the KeepPower 3400mAh (Panasonic NCR18650B) do not provide enough to power the 2600 lumen high setting ... he's full of boloney.

My buddy's K70 runs beautifully on the 3400mAh KeepPower cells and you can definitely tell the difference visually amping from 1900 to 2600 lumens. 

If that's not what he's saying...just slap me! Sometimes my comprehension skills can be lacking.


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 14, 2016)

seery said:


> If he's suggesting that protected cells like the KeepPower 3400mAh (Panasonic NCR18650B) do not provide enough to power the 2600 lumen high setting ... he's full of boloney.
> 
> My buddy's K70 runs beautifully on the 3400mAh KeepPower cells and you can definitely tell the difference visually amping from 1900 to 2600 lumens.
> 
> If that's not what he's saying...just slap me! Sometimes my comprehension skills can be lacking.



I agree with you. I've used 2400mAh Jetbeam (maybe Panasonic) protected and it works fine. Mine where not completely charged the first time I tried so no difference in 1900 to 2600. Perfect after a charge though.

That was a direct quote from him though.


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2016)

easilyled said:


> My batteries already arrived Mark, and judging by the length of time that it took to charge them fully (they've been in my Xtar VP1s for about 12 hours charging at a rate of 0.25A), they must indeed be pretty high capacity!!
> 
> My K70 is on its its way, so everything is set to go.



I am sure they will be Daniel , I would defo use the 1a setting though for a quicker charge time.

Hoping its with you for the weekend ,if not it's still something to look forward to getting!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 15, 2016)

If you want to sell here on CPF, you must use the BST subforum and follow policy there...


----------



## easilyled (Apr 16, 2016)

ven said:


> I am sure they will be Daniel , I would defo use the 1a setting though for a quicker charge time.
> 
> Hoping its with you for the weekend ,if not it's still something to look forward to getting!



Hi Mark, the light arrived today and all is good. Batteries worked fine and I'm very impressed with the quality of the light and the speed of the shippin. Its certainly a monster of a light in terms of output/throw and it renders my old Olight SR90 completely obsolete at half the size, more output and four times as much throw. (More efficiency too)

Thanks very much for the recommendation for the light and also for who to purchase it from. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cullihall (Apr 16, 2016)

easilyled said:


> Hi Mark, the light arrived today and all is good. Batteries worked fine and I'm very impressed with the quality of the light and the speed of the shippin. Its certainly a monster of a light in terms of output/throw and it renders my old Olight SR90 completely obsolete at half the size, more output and four times as much throw. (More efficiency too)
> 
> Thanks very much for the recommendation for the light and also for who to purchase it from. :thumbsup:



Congrats. Awesome light!


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2016)

Fantastic stuff Daniel, glad it arrived for some weekend illumination time................now you just need an area, up to the job of stretching its legs!

Glad the cells are fine, happy da.........nights


----------



## easilyled (Apr 16, 2016)

Cullihall said:


> Congrats. Awesome light!





ven said:


> Fantastic stuff Daniel, glad it arrived for some weekend illumination time................now you just need an area, up to the job of stretching its legs!
> 
> Glad the cells are fine, happy da.........nights



Thanks guys. Its really nice to know that Acebeam produce such high quality lights. The K60 is quite tempting too. :drunk:


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 16, 2016)

ven said:


> Fantastic stuff Daniel, glad it arrived for some weekend illumination time................now you just need an area, up to the job of stretching its legs!
> 
> Glad the cells are fine, happy da.........nights




I wait 4 30Q batteries from BG,and another 4 *Sanyo NCR18650GA 3500 mAh,from NKON.Nl,while the light is on its way.*


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2016)

easilyled said:


> Thanks guys. Its really nice to know that Acebeam produce such high quality lights. The K60 is quite tempting too. :drunk:




I will say the beam (subjective!!! and on what you actually want) is better on the k60vn, the de-domed xhp70 is awesome Daniel............ It gets warm quick due to 4500+lm, it has a huge hot spot and lots of bright spill. For me its a more usable beam than the k70.

The k70vn is my fav thrower of tk61vn(just never been over keen on the look/beam and UI) , the baby thrower sr52vn is a great light and cant really find fault, more convenient size, UI is fine although just 3 mode . USB charging if needed.........solid, nicely made BUT i prefer the offset of the larger light due to shear output/throw and control ring UI. The tn32UTvn is another very nice light, again well made and control ring UI. The beam imo is nicer on the k70vn, UI similar............looks the k70vn is more aggressive , the tn32UTvn has a little bling if you like that thing! So its a great light, but kicked into 2nd place now:mecry:









Very similar lights cosmetically, but enough difference in beams to justify both Daniel




My strongest closing comment in justification is being well balanced...................nope not the light, but having one in each hand :laughing:

Now i would go for the vinh version with this light, just for the de-domed xhp70.................its a special beam!! and does give a very nice tint and increases the kcd by around a 1/3. Being quite a high output light, the extra heat sinking is also another big bonus!!


----------



## easilyled (Apr 16, 2016)

ven said:


> I will say the beam (subjective!!! and on what you actually want) is better on the k60vn, the de-domed xhp70 is awesome Daniel............ It gets warm quick due to 4500+lm, it has a huge hot spot and lots of bright spill. For me its a more usable beam than the k70.
> 
> The k70vn is my fav thrower of tk61vn(just never been over keen on the look/beam and UI) , the baby thrower sr52vn is a great light and cant really find fault, more convenient size, UI is fine although just 3 mode . USB charging if needed.........solid, nicely made BUT i prefer the offset of the larger light due to shear output/throw and control ring UI. The tn32UTvn is another very nice light, again well made and control ring UI. The beam imo is nicer on the k70vn, UI similar............looks the k70vn is more aggressive , the tn32UTvn has a little bling if you like that thing! So its a great light, but kicked into 2nd place now:mecry:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pictures and the tips Mark. Very useful. If I buy a K60, then it will definitely be a K60vn. I just need to justify to myself that I'm actually buying it for a practical purpose rather than just admiring it!!


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2016)

For more of a general use(on steroids) type light, the 60 is the one for sure, 70 for long distance spotting and grins

I can always send you mine, just shout or any other light you want to try! 

Per pm, this is a pic of the carrier mod also done by vinh, smaller internal spring to help current flow, but also helps hold the shorter(unprotected) cells in place . Maybe button tops would help any loose feeling inside the light/carrier








Really does hold them in well!! Looks neater than the wire mod too................


----------



## easilyled (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Mark. It seems like its really worth going through Vinhnguyen for all the mods that he does to improve these lights to even greater heights than the excellent lights they already are in stock condition.

Your advice about buying lights in modded condition from him is very good and I will do so in future.


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2016)

He takes what is a very good light...............then pretty much perfects it imo, little bits here and there add up.................even if some can not be boosted, be it options of programmable drivers, beefed up wires/carriers to heat sinking and LED swaps to cater all tint tastes.

Around 8 days Daniel from shipping and its in your hands, worse case and a fault, there is no sending to china and postage is actually not much different to UK prices from when i have posted to the USA. Not actually had to send any vinh lights back over the years. On average only around £8 or so.............


----------



## wende1985 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey guys.  
I think many users are interested at a comparison between the Nitecore TM16GT and the new Acebeam K70, both super Throwers. Since few days I'm now owning the K70 and so I made Beamshots with both torchs. Now here are the results for you. 

Greetings from Switzerland :wave:


----------



## wende1985 (Apr 17, 2016)

Distances:
2. picture stable 150m
4. picture Houee 280m
5.,6. picture Church 300m
7.,8. picture stable 400m
9.,10. picture stable 150m


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2016)

Great pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## easilyled (Apr 17, 2016)

@wende_1985, thank you very much for the great beamshots. However, it is not clear to me which ones relate to which of the two lights. Would you be kind enough to label them for me please?


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2016)

Tighter more focused beam is the k70 Daniel, the tm16GT is a strong performer too!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice beamshots. I was thinking seriously about the tm16GT for a while. Glad I passed on it. It was really the lack of regulation on full power that ruined it for me. I do see a K70 at some point in my future but first I have to pay off some other expenses.


----------



## wende1985 (Apr 17, 2016)

I like both torchs. Both are not ideal for walking with kids and dog, but rather for searching. The TM16GT is th better Allrounder and rather for daily use. But with the Acebeam you have more fun. This flashlight is more impressive. First I thought there is no big difference between the TM16GT and K70, the more reach of 300m you can't see. But I was wrong. The difference is tight. When I have to decide, I wouldn't know. I like both very much and keep the two.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 17, 2016)

ven said:


> Tighter more focused beam is the k70 Daniel, the tm16GT is a strong performer too!



Thanks Mark, I thought that was probably the case but I just wanted confirmation.



wende1985 said:


> I like both torchs. Both are not ideal for walking with kids and dog, but rather for searching. The TM16GT is th better Allrounder and rather for daily use. But with the Acebeam you have more fun. This flashlight is more impressive. First I thought there is no big difference between the TM16GT and K70, the more reach of 300m you can't see. But I was wrong. The difference is tight. When I have to decide, I wouldn't know. I like both very much and keep the two.



My feeling is that if you're going to buy a light for mainly throw purposes, then the K70 does fulfil this purpose more successfully. The difference in illumination is seen most clearly on the church at 400m.


----------



## wende1985 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes thats right. The K70 is a weapon &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 18, 2016)

K60 is a beast. Throw on tree 450-480meters away WITH CITY lights interference(*it wont make it I thought*) Lights that tree up OMW. SO I HAD TO RUN TO THE K70. Pppfffhhh seriously. THE SAME TREE LOOKED LIKE A Chrismas tree with 3Watt LED's on it!!!! Seriously where will our technology end.?.? NOW I am searching for a place to strecth the 70's legs.....:naughty::naughty::naughty: I did not think the difference in throw will be that great between the 60 and 70.


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2016)

The lights complement each other well, the k60vn for me is more of a useful all round beam with bright spill and huge hot spot, the k70vn for the extra bit of reach, yet still spill there.

Like them both a lot............200kcd ish and 570kcd ish...........trouble for me is finding somewhere open enough past 3-400m!!!


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 19, 2016)

..
Below K60 beamshot in rain...CELLPHONE:shakehead




Below K70 beamshot in rain....Cellphone:shakehead:shakehead


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 19, 2016)

^^^ Looks like phaser sending out a fire bolt!


----------



## DOHC20 (Apr 19, 2016)

i got my K70 yesterday and ive already pulled the driver out to do a current bump via resistor mods but i don't know what value to solider in. It currently only has one R050 resistor, so when i find the correct value i can just add another one in the empty slot next to it instead of soldering it on top of the other resistor. I forgot to do a current measurement at the led before i took it apart, Has anyone even done a resistor mod yet,..... well besides Vinh!


----------



## Hutchoven (Apr 20, 2016)

Just want to give my short experience with the k70.

I bought the k70 and the t6vn. Both have about the same lux but the t6vn has almost double the lumens. I played with them both a little knowing I only wanted to keep one. Both had pros and cons, but the t6vn seemed to be a little better light in the end. In my opinion here were a few pros and cons. 


K70 pros
-cheaper
-SS bezel
-quality seemed just a tad better
-the single led makes very nice edges on the spill
-appears brighter from a distance
-Comes with a holster


Cons
-Was a little difficult to use one handed
-Spill not as bright



T6vn
-Tint is easier to see objects at far distances 
-Larger hot spot (especially at 250+ yards) 
-More compact
-Buttons make one handed use much easier
-Modes are customizable




Cons
-Less run time
-At very long distances is seemed like it had a little less throw, almost unnoticeable


Basically all I'm trying to get at is that if you're in the market for this light, check out the t6vn. There is a reason I kept it and sold the k70.


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for that comparison Hutchoven. I have a T6vn coming to join my K70vn. Was your K70 modded or stock?


----------



## Hutchoven (Apr 20, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> Thanks for that comparison Hutchoven. I have a T6vn coming to join my K70vn. Was your K70 modded or stock?



Stock k70. I ordered it before the K70vn was out.


----------



## Hutchoven (Apr 20, 2016)

DELETE. DOUBLE POST.


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 21, 2016)

Hutchoven said:


> Stock k70. I ordered it before the K70vn was out.



Yes, done that! I'm now trying to be restrained as I have bought the latest must have new design only to have Vinh come up with a great mod before it arrives at my door.


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 21, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> Yes, done that! I'm now trying to be restrained as I have bought the latest must have new design only to have Vinh come up with a great mod before it arrives at my door.



Same boat here SGH. At least I will have a tm16gtvn coming soon. [emoji1]


----------



## seery (Apr 23, 2016)

We received our two K70's yesterday morning from Bang-good.

It's too large for my wife's small hands, so I sold hers already. 

Initial thoughts on mine:

- Overall build quality is decent. Not on par with the Fenix TK75, but not too far behind.
- Really nice ergonomics. Well balanced and feels good in the hand. 
- Rotary switch is smooth yet positive. Feels solid. 
- Tailcap switch feels cheap.
- Reflector is clean and free of defects.
- Not a fan of the battery carrier, weak springs and fragile plating on the ends.
- There's a slight purple hue to the tint on the two highest settings.
- Threads are nicely cut, free of defects, and came well lubricated.
- The anodizing is uniform, but somewhat fragile on the edges.

Went out last night and played with mine for about an hour. 

- After about 10 minutes the inside of the lens was 2/3's covered with condensation and stayed that way. As of this morning though, the condensation is gone. 

- This light throws a really long distance, impressive out to 600 yards. But I wish it had more and brighter spill.

- The KeepPower 3400mAh protected cells performed well in the light, no complaints there.

- Not a fan of the UI. For a light this size I find the tailcap switch awkward and I've really come to like the UI and instant Turbo from any mode that the TK75 2015 offers. 

Going to sell my K70 because (as an overall package) I prefer the beam pattern, size, build quality, UI, and huge output of my (cherry picked best of 3) TK75 2015.

But the K70 is an impressive light and Kudos to Acebeam for stepping up their game.


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 23, 2016)

im thinking of buying this from skylumen, any one know the difference between these two, XHP35 6500K HI 

XHP35 HI 5000K ?


----------



## Patt (Apr 23, 2016)

6500K = 6500Kelvin...means lightcolour...the higher the number...the brighter the colour of beam...

5000K = normal white..? 

and..6500K = brighter white...like xenon...almost blue white..lol

Throw and Lumens are the same for both...

Cheers Patt


----------



## Patt (Apr 23, 2016)

I wanted to delete this post but isn't possible?

Sorry...


----------



## Patt (Apr 23, 2016)

seery said:


> We received our two K70's yesterday morning from Bang-good.
> 
> It's too large for my wife's small hands, so I sold hers already.
> 
> ...




Buy one from Vinh and these "issues" are history...

Cheers Patt


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 23, 2016)

Patt said:


> 6500K = 6500Kelvin...means lightcolour...the higher the number...the brighter the colour of beam...
> 
> 5000K = normal white..?
> 
> ...



thank you,i guess i'll go with the brighter white.. best batts. to use in this monster??


----------



## seery (Apr 23, 2016)

Patt said:


> Buy one from Vinh and these "issues" are history...
> 
> Cheers Patt



Vinh may fix a few issues, but he can't fix build quality, the cheap feeling tail cap switch, fragile anodizing, and the condensation.


----------



## Patt (Apr 23, 2016)

I think the condensation isn't on every single light...

Batterie's? Let's say ...Sony US18650VTC5 2600 mAh high discharge or these... LG INR18650MJ1 3500mAh with button top ..
You can buy them @Vinh's Sky Lumen Shop... => "http://skylumen.com/collections/batteries" <= or elsewhere...
You can't go wrong with any of these...best batterie's possible for heavy flashlights...  

Cheers Patt


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 23, 2016)

Patt said:


> I think the condensation isn't on every single light...
> 
> Batterie's? Let's say ...Sony US18650VTC5 2600 mAh high discharge or these... LG INR18650MJ1 3500mAh with button top ..
> You can buy them @Vinh's Sky Lumen Shop... => "http://skylumen.com/collections/batteries" <= or elsewhere...
> ...



thanks again, just ordered from skylumen, i go with LG INR18650MJ1 3500mAh, can't wait!!


----------



## Patt (Apr 23, 2016)

wow nice...what should I say...(personally think the LG's are the best choice especially because of the longer runtime with 1 energy-load)...enjoy your new awesome stuff bro... you can share your thoughts/experience anytime here on the forum..?

Greetz..Patt ..


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 23, 2016)

Patt said:


> wow nice...what should I say...(personally think the LG's are the best choice especially because of the longer runtime with 1 energy-load)...enjoy your new awesome stuff bro... you can share your thoughts/experience anytime here on the forum..?
> 
> Greetz..Patt ..


oh yeah ,i will try to post vid. of it being used on the lake, this will light the alligators for sure!! thanks for the info..


----------



## Patt (Apr 23, 2016)

Would be very nice...can't wait also...(for your vid @the lake with crock's??!...) here's a video of a stock K70 ... =>> 

"https://youtu.be/SQHCxedxlQ8" <<=

Cheers bro ..


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 23, 2016)

seery said:


> Vinh may fix a few issues, but he can't fix build quality, the cheap feeling tail cap switch, fragile anodizing, and the condensation.



My overall perception of Acebeam/Supbeam lights are that they are close to building a high quality light, but aren't there yet.

The tail cap switch doesn't appear to cause any issues, as they appear to hold up to the abuse most people show their lights.

As for condensation inside the light. Take an old clean sock, put a few ounces of uncooked rice inside, heat in microwave for two minutes, then insert into your light and let it stay they for a day. After a day, remove the sock and fill with your batteries and see if the condensation goes away. My guess it will be gone.

I've had condensation in a few of my higher powered lights (TK75vnKT, and TM36). I would normally just place in my curing oven for a few hours, but not everyone has one. Don't exceed 120F if you go this way. Place, heat down. Also, make sure to remove the tail cap and place it back in place once removed to cool. 

Nothing you can do with the anodizing unless you have a plating house that can strip and re anodize.


----------



## seery (Apr 23, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> My overall perception of Acebeam/Supbeam lights are that they are close to building a high quality light, but aren't there yet..


I agree.




NoNotAgain said:


> As for condensation inside the light. Take an old clean sock, put a few ounces of uncooked rice inside, heat in microwave for two minutes, then insert into your light and let it stay they for a day. After a day, remove the sock and fill with your batteries and see if the condensation goes away. My guess it will be gone.


Excellent tip. Thank you.




NoNotAgain said:


> Nothing you can do with the anodizing unless you have a plating house that can strip and re anodize.


True.


----------



## vadimax (Apr 23, 2016)

Strange enough. Do Acebeam lights come without silicogel inside the package? All my lights I have bought (except Olight's transparent boxes) did come with dehumidifier inside.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 23, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Strange enough. Do Acebeam lights come without silicogel inside the package? All my lights I have bought (except Olight's transparent boxes) did come with dehumidifier inside.


All mine came with dehumidifiers


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 23, 2016)

I would buy a K70, but on a daily basis I would only need it to throw 20 feet


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 23, 2016)

FlashKat said:


> I would buy a K70, but on a daily basis I would only need it to throw 20 feet


[emoji38] You need a AAA carrier


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 24, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Strange enough. Do Acebeam lights come without silicogel inside the package? All my lights I have bought (except Olight's transparent boxes) did come with dehumidifier inside.



Of course there are,in fact two,(2) silica gel bags.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mine has two bags as well.


----------



## seery (Apr 24, 2016)

Both of ours came with two bags. Unfortunately that didn't prevent condensation from forming inside the lens.


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 24, 2016)

Patt said:


> Would be very nice...can't wait also...(for your vid @the lake with crock's??!...) here's a video of a stock K70 ... =>>
> 
> "https://youtu.be/SQHCxedxlQ8" <<=
> 
> Cheers bro ..



Not crocs, alligators,im in florida, but yeah they are fun to spot,their eyes glow orange when lit up.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 24, 2016)

The first evening that I used mine, condensation started popping-up too. Wasn't even that cold outside, but it happens with more lights that I've. Specially the ones with a large lens.
Returned my first TK75 for that. Wish I never did that, afterwards.. :mecry:The condensation went way after a few minutes, when I was back in my warmer car.


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 24, 2016)

kj2 said:


> The first evening that I used mine, condensation started popping-up too. Wasn't even that cold outside, but it happens with more lights that I've. Specially the ones with a large lens.
> Returned my first TK75 for that. Wish I never did that, afterwards.. :mecry:The condensation went way after a few minutes, when I was back in my warmer car.



i just need to keep my beer cooler handy to cool it down


----------



## seery (Apr 24, 2016)

kj2 said:


> The first evening that I used mine, condensation started popping-up too. Wasn't even that cold outside...The condensation went way after a few minutes, when I was back in my warmer car.



Did the condensation ever return after the initial outbreak?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 24, 2016)

seery said:


> Did the condensation ever return after the initial outbreak?



Haven't taken it out for a second time, yet.


----------



## Screwball69N (Apr 24, 2016)

Is anyone looking into a group buy for the flashlight


----------



## bent1 (Apr 25, 2016)

So I'm examining my new K70, and I look at the Acebeam logo. It looks all crappy, like scratched over a bit, and I'm thinking, is this thing used or a second? I guess that's just how the logo is, I looked closely at it on their website. Its just all beat looking text, kind of. I was close to looking for return info lol


----------



## ven (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes just the way the logo is, crazy idea really .....


----------



## easilyled (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes, my logo also has that faded look.

In jeans, its trendy!!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Did know their logo is a bit faded before I received it. Kinda like it  it's different from other.


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 25, 2016)

ven said:


> :laughing: good one ....please tell me I am not as annoying !!! Geez :laughing:
> 
> Would you believe I have been in work from 5:30, got home and on the school run, then back to stripping walls after.....
> 
> I do leave tabs open even though I might be away....you know the lights are on but no ones at home(in more than one way!)



Lol! Good one.


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 25, 2016)

That is some super thrower. No extreme throw lights in my collection yet.


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 25, 2016)

Got my k70 today. Got to try it tonight. Yeah the same funky logo is on my k70.


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 25, 2016)

Had a chance to compare side by side my k70 vs. tn31vn and they throw very close. The k70 has more usable spill and the hotspot is brighter. The k70 gets hot really quick compared to the tn31vn. I don't know what vinh put in my tn31vn but the sucker don't get hot much. Build quality on the k70 is a bit cheaper than the thrunites and nitecore. I didn't go anywhere but in front of house so I could only shine down the street. When I get my tm16gtvn from vinh I will go to better area and compare.


----------



## Screwball69N (Apr 25, 2016)

What's the maximum Amp Draw on the K70 does anyone know exactly because someone said its not more then 4Amp and then someone else said they called Acebeam and they were told it's under 7Amp cansomone get me exact numbers on high


----------



## Hutchoven (Apr 26, 2016)

Screwball69N said:


> What's the maximum Amp Draw on the K70 does anyone know exactly because someone said its not more then 4Amp and then someone else said they called Acebeam and they were told it's under 7Amp cansomone get me exact numbers on high



Not sure on exact amp draw but it's not a lot. I used 4 2amp nitecore 2600mah batteries and it ran fine. I also used it with 4 30q's and noticed no difference.


----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 26, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> Got my k70 today. Got to try it tonight. Yeah the same funky logo is on my k70.



Mine tonly the Acebeam logo.The K70 on the other side is immaculate.
And by the way,I see that the lanyard,has metal "hook".I think that it will wound the anodization,so what can we do for this?


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 26, 2016)

Screwball69N said:


> What's the maximum Amp Draw on the K70 does anyone know exactly because someone said its not more then 4Amp and then someone else said they called Acebeam and they were told it's under 7Amp cansomone get me exact numbers on high


Yeah K60 ~7Amp. K70 lot less. I say this as I am busy with random runtime tests on both with normal Pana NCR 3400mAh. Trying to get to normal use circumstances' runtimes. In my results I will post 1-10 (1- room temp...10 cant touch) after every run.


----------



## cj_86 (Apr 26, 2016)

Just got the K70 today and so far I can turn the street lights off in front of my house, light up a water tower that is 800 yards from my back door, and shine it into the sky and have friends see the beam that are a mile away. This light has exceeded my expectations and very happy with it! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cj_86 (Apr 27, 2016)

Another picture of the amazing beam. Farmers are out in the field so the dust in the air makes the beam much more noticeable.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Theodore41 (Apr 28, 2016)

Impressed me too.I'm sure that my neighbors think that I am out of my mind, shooting here and there with the light.


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 28, 2016)

Woo, like a lightsaber!


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 28, 2016)

I was thinking about sending the k70 in for v54 treatment but this light is so perfect in stock form already.


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 29, 2016)

how long to get a v54 k70 in the states? i ordered about a week ago, do they build when ordered or they have many in stock?


----------



## ven (Apr 29, 2016)

I am sure he has been away for a week(back now) so probably catching up .................Your order may have been when he was away.

If in stock, depending if already modded or not, should be within a week of ordering(could be shipped within a day or 2).

Maybe send an email to check


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Apr 29, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> I was thinking about sending the k70 in for v54 treatment but this light is so perfect in stock form already.




Yep, that's my opinion of my stock K70 as well!

My DEFT-X beats it but that light does not have as big of a hotspot and a really nice clean white beam as the K70.

The K70 is still a bit slippery to hold IMHO.

I still have a K50 V2 and that one is really slippery on the body, which is what I was worried about in my buying the K70.

The K70 should not let anybody down as a stock light.

The T6VN from Vinh has a wider and brighter beam but much less throw.

I have plenty of flood type lights so I am always looking for the best thrower.


I might be a millionaire if I sold all of my lights. 


CHEERS


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 29, 2016)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Yep, that's my opinion of my stock K70 as well!
> 
> My DEFT-X beats it but that light does not have as big of a hotspot and a really nice clean white beam as the K70.
> 
> ...


About how many yards is the reach of the k70 compared to your deftx?


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 29, 2016)

Your eyes cant see that far....thats the yards


----------



## fireonhigh (Apr 29, 2016)

SAMongoose said:


> Your eyes cant see that far....thats the yards



Lol sounds good, im hoping for 1500yds


----------



## vadimax (Apr 29, 2016)

fireonhigh said:


> Lol sounds good, im hoping for 1500yds



The time has come when you need x10 binoculars to enjoy your flashlight performance


----------



## cj_86 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's rated 1300 meters, but I honestly can't see much past 400 yards without using an optic. With an x8 binoculars I can maybe see until 600 yards ,but it gets difficult because the beam actually starts getting in the way if that makes any sense. Haha I never had to use binoculars until I got this k70! Maybe they should include binoculars with every purchase of a k70.


----------



## SAMongoose (Apr 29, 2016)

cj_86 said:


> ....Maybe they should include binoculars with every purchase of a k70.




[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## easilyled (Apr 29, 2016)

Oztorchfreak said:


> ....The K70 is still a bit slippery to hold IMHO....



I've attached a wrist lanyard to mine to be on the safe side.


----------



## VNguyen (Apr 29, 2016)

easilyled said:


> I've attached a wrist lanyard to mine to be on the safe side.



I use the end without the clip. That clip is not cool!


----------



## Hutchoven (Apr 30, 2016)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Yep, that's my opinion of my stock K70 as well!
> 
> My DEFT-X beats it but that light does not have as big of a hotspot and a really nice clean white beam as the K70.
> 
> ...



Much less throw from a T6vn compared to a stock k70? 

Maybe a tiny bit, but not even close to "much less"


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2016)

VNguyen said:


> I use the end without the clip. That clip is not cool!



I agree. I used another paracord lanyard without a clip at the end. I was able to loop the paracord through the holes at the bottom of the light with no problem and still allow for tailstanding. There are also two slider buttons to secure around the wrist.


----------



## vadimax (May 1, 2016)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## VNguyen (May 1, 2016)

Haha we forgive u just don't let it happen again. Yeah I was watching the video and was like...wait that's a lumintop sd


----------



## RemcoM (May 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Is it possible, that my Nitecore TM36, with over 300 kcD, the K70, of Acebeam, and the k70vn, with 450, and 500 plus kcD, can be equal, or less/more intense, than commercial airplanelandinglights?

I asked many times before, and searched manumits before, about the possible kcD, of commercial airplanelandinglights....of todays models airlines, but not sure still.

I want go for the k70vn.......hope, it will come close to the intensity...less, equal, or more intense, than the kcd, of the so called airplanelandinglightsystems.

I already have my TM36, with 330 kcD...hope thats enough, of the kcD, planeslights do have?

Im sorry for going offtopic...but this questions/philosophing, about this, bothers me for some years now.

Thank you all for help.

Remco


----------



## Theodore41 (May 4, 2016)

easilyled said:


> I agree. I used another paracord lanyard without a clip at the end. I was able to loop the paracord through the holes at the bottom of the light with no problem and still allow for tailstanding. There are also two slider buttons to secure around the wrist.


Can you please give a link for this lanyard,because I don't like the included one?


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it possible, that my Nitecore TM36, with over 300 kcD, the K70, of Acebeam, and the k70vn, with 450, and 500 plus kcD, can be equal, or less/more intense, than commercial airplanelandinglights?
> 
> I asked many times before, ...


If you asked so many times, and never received an answer, it's maybe because nobody here knows it!


----------



## SAMongoose (May 4, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it possible, that my Nitecore TM36, with over 300 kcD, the K70, of Acebeam, and the k70vn, with 450, and 500 plus kcD, can be equal, or less/more intense, than commercial airplanelandinglights?
> 
> ...


Aircraft landing lights 400kcd


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2016)

Does anyone really uses the included holster? Find it quite difficult to insert mine properly so the velcro-flap can close.


----------



## cj_86 (May 4, 2016)

Kj2,

I agree that the holster is tight and I have to turn and twist the light to get it in. May be the same holster for k60? If that is the case maybe the wider k70 cooling fins is the reason it's little tight? Either way, I tried the holster on my belt and the light is ridiculously huge and doesn't seem very practical. I found that a good lanyard that you can throw over your shoulder was much more convenient for this size of light.


----------



## ven (May 4, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Does anyone really uses the included holster? Find it quite difficult to insert mine properly so the velcro-flap can close.




I use it yes, but agree its not ideal and holsters that just fit round the head make it feel like an after thought. Still it offers a little protection, the k60vn is the same! 

It probably just needs seating a little more firmly to stretch it a little,then the flap will close better





This is my old(sup/acebeam style) holster which was for the tk75vnQ70, now use it for the k70vn




The Fenix one is not ideal, but just manages to close!




Side on of the supbeam/acebeam holster




Original holster(same as k60) closed


----------



## RemcoM (May 4, 2016)

SAMongoose said:


> Aircraft landing lights 400kcd




Thank you very much, for your answer.

Where you found, the information? About the kcD, of Landinglights?


----------



## SAMongoose (May 4, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you very much, for your answer.
> 
> Where you found, the information? About the kcD, of Landinglights?


I Googled "cd of aircraft landing lights"

http://www.oxleygroup.com/lighting-systems/lighting-case-studies/high-intensity-led-landing-light


----------



## RemcoM (May 5, 2016)

Just received the k70, 1300 meters throw from a friend, for 1 week...450 plus kcD.....to compare against my TM36, from Nitecore, with 330 kcD.

Just at/after sunset, now, both lights easily do lit up things, with ease, within 100 meters.

And the k70, is a little bit more intense, indeed, with larger hotspot.

Both TM36, and K70, very VERY impressive. Just have a lot of attraction from people around me, in the urban neighborhood..negative, and positive.

You quickly accidentally blind people totally, shining around with these beasts (handheld airplanelandinglights) with about the same kcD.

Its a lightsaber, even at just after sunset now.

Just lit up, a partytent, from friends, at sunset, at 60 meters, like daylight, with my TM36/especially, with the k70.

They all were very surprised/impressed! But i told them, to not look into the lights, because, its very bright/dangerous.

Yes, very impressed with the new K70, after some doubts, i will buy it immeadeately! Its more intense than my TM36, not very much, but decent amount.

But, have to wait, long, for the sun setting, because the days are getting longer. Thats something to behold.

And i cannot use it anywhere, within urban areas, with a lot of people/traffic...to dangerous.


----------



## ven (May 5, 2016)

:twothumbs thats what you get when you have a happy Remco

About time!!! Its hard not to be impressed, and your friend(or who ever) made no sense at all with his comments..............Buy it off him as he thinks its rubbish! Tell him he is right and it is *beep* so you will take it off his hands for $100..........job done


----------



## kj2 (May 5, 2016)

Remco, where did you order at?


----------



## SAMongoose (May 5, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> And the k70, is a little bit more intense, indeed, with larger hotspot.
> 
> You quickly accidentally blind people totally, shining around with these beasts (handheld airplanelandinglights) with about the same kcD.
> 
> ...



Now that sounds like a new believer.

Enjoy it!!!


----------



## RemcoM (May 5, 2016)

Well, i search, on the web, where to order a K70.

Here in our country, its quite difficult, to order one, but, i look further, until, i have one.

Does it have a ultra low mode too?

I really like that too.


----------



## ven (May 5, 2016)

Yes all the way to left on control ring, thought you have your friends? 

HKe is an option, maybe between 8-14 days delivery(around that to uk)


----------



## easilyled (May 5, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Can you please give a link for this lanyard,because I don't like the included one?





I'm sorry I can't because I mixed all my lanyards together in a "lanyard bag". This includes lanyards that came with lights and also custom made lanyards.

So I just selected one from the bag that was suitable. 

Its easy enough to make though. Just cut a piece of paracord and fasten the two ends together with a lanyard endpiece. Before fastening it though, insert the two slider buttons. Then it won't have a clip at the other end and you can just loop it through. I can try and take a picture of it when I get a chance.


----------



## VNguyen (May 5, 2016)

Lol remco finally threw in the towel. U will like it man!


----------



## kj2 (May 6, 2016)

Remco, could you post a side-by-side pic of the K70 and TM36? Want to see the size difference


----------



## SAMongoose (May 6, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Theodore41 (May 7, 2016)

Hi.
Have you heard rumors about QC issues of this light?I have seen many in another forum.Something like black spots on the led or fogging inside .


----------



## ven (May 7, 2016)

I have not, fogging so to speak is quite common on large heads that are not sealed. Usually this goes away after a bit of use .
Another light that can suffer is the tk75 for example.


----------



## fireonhigh (May 7, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Hi.
> Have you heard rumors about QC issues of this light?I have seen many in another forum.Something like black spots on the led or fogging inside .



yeah ,i read that on budget light forums, i ordered from skylumen, still waiting on the k70 ,but im sure vin will deal with any q.c. problems:thumbsup:


----------



## FlashKat (May 7, 2016)

I find it strange there are so many QC issues on the group buy, but Vinh has not reported QC issues with his lights.


fireonhigh said:


> yeah ,i read that on budget light forums, i ordered from skylumen, still waiting on the k70 ,but im sure vin will deal with any q.c. problems:thumbsup:


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 7, 2016)

FlashKat said:


> I find it strange there are so many QC issues on the group buy, but Vinh has not reported QC issues with his lights.



Any QC issues would all be corrected by Vinh since he guts the lights and basically uses the body, reflector, and control ring. Everything else is VINH.


----------



## fireonhigh (May 7, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> Any QC issues would all be corrected by Vinh since he guts the lights and basically uses the body, reflector, and control ring. Everything else is VINH.



thats awsome!!! so glad i made the right choice!


----------



## easilyled (May 7, 2016)

I couldn't see any significant QC issues on my stock K70. Machining, fit and finish were all spot on. My only tiny observation was that if the batteries are a bit short then there is some slack when they're in the carrier because the springs are fairly soft. That will lead to a little battery rattle which is largely eliminated by using batteries of longer length.


----------



## VNguyen (May 7, 2016)

easilyled said:


> I couldn't see any significant QC issues on my stock K70. Machining, fit and finish were all spot on. My only tiny observation was that if the batteries are a bit short then there is some slack when they're in the carrier because the springs are fairly soft. That will lead to a little battery rattle which is largely eliminated by using batteries of longer length.



I have no QC issues with stock k70. Just as easilyled said the battery carrier would be happier with longer 18650 as in button top protected. I have evva protected 3500 mah 18650 with Sanyo GA.


----------



## Patt (May 11, 2016)

Can't Vinh push this light a little so it shines further than 1300meter?

Cheers Patt


----------



## ven (May 11, 2016)

Patt said:


> Can't Vinh push this light a little so it shines further than 1300meter?
> 
> Cheers Patt




Hey there Patt............where have you been????????????? Vinh has pushed it a little, current boost, little focusing and heat sinking. Its very impressive and although its a memory now, its nicer than the tk61vn i had!! Better UI(imo anyway as every one is different) nicer tint, brighter spill=more use for me...........its a MUST BUY Patt:naughty:

Sure measured its 570kcd and maybe 100kcd ish over the standard version.


----------



## VNguyen (May 11, 2016)

ven said:


> Hey there Patt............where have you been????????????? Vinh has pushed it a little, current boost, little focusing and heat sinking. Its very impressive and although its a memory now, its nicer than the tk61vn i had!! Better UI(imo anyway as every one is different) nicer tint, brighter spill=more use for me...........its a MUST BUY Patt:naughty:
> 
> Sure measured its 570kcd and maybe 100kcd ish over the standard version.



One thing I do notice the stock k70 on turbo gets warm pretty quick. Still deciding if I should send in for v54 treatment. I really like this light. Well I say that about all lights[emoji1]


----------



## Duramarks (May 18, 2016)

Would anyone be able to help me out?
Would this work with the K70, and would it perform better than with 3.7V batteries?

*​*http://www.gearbest.com/batteries/pp_361930.html


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

Duramarks said:


> Would anyone be able to help me out?
> Would this work with the K70, and would it perform better than with 3.7V batteries?
> 
> *​*http://www.gearbest.com/batteries/pp_361930.html


http://m.gearbest.com/batteries/pp_189823.html

Ill take that for k70


----------



## BLUE LED (May 18, 2016)

Duramarks said:


> Would anyone be able to help me out?
> Would this work with the K70, and would it perform better than with 3.7V batteries?
> 
> *​*http://www.gearbest.com/batteries/pp_361930.html



They are fine based upon the specifications given.


----------



## ven (May 18, 2016)

Duramarks said:


> Would anyone be able to help me out?
> Would this work with the K70, and would it perform better than with 3.7V batteries?
> 
> *​*http://www.gearbest.com/batteries/pp_361930.html



They are 3.7v batteries (4.2v fully charged)so yes they will work well. Basically the cells show 3.7v as the nominal voltage, when fully charged they are 4.2v


----------



## Duramarks (May 18, 2016)

Oh, ok that 4.2V threw me off because I was thiking it was a new type if battery. Im used to all my 18650's having 3.7V. Thanks!


----------



## ven (May 18, 2016)

No probs, same cells basically(other than brand,amp and mah ).

The 10a 3500 are a good happy medium cell, lots of mah and still a respectable A rating .


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

I just think for 100mAh times 4....400mAh more the $5.11 more is not worth it. 
Question was for K70 use.
~5A. CYCLES of the 3500mAh will be less for more $








You guys confuse me


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

After 250~300cycles that graph IS different.

Remember same cylindrical volume.....more capacity...


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

Have I been blocked by everyone or what?[emoji6] [emoji41]


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

And here also..what Am i missing ven
Regarding batteries


----------



## ven (May 18, 2016)

Pany B are great cells, full stop ! For me though they are not the preferred choice for this light or many other modded one. Maybe good for 4.5a or so BUT thats max, the 10a at 5a ask is a breeze and not pushed. What you have to consider is the toll it has on a cell , running pretty much full on................it will shorten its life over the course of.

I kind of dont look too much on the cost(other than crazy premiums on certain branded ones when inside they are an X cell, pay for the wrap basically). So i dont put a cost on them to an extent, by that i mean, if i want a high drain cell from a good manufacturer(LG/Samsung etc etc) then thats what i get. imho the 10a 3500 would be the better choice for this light even though its not a crazy output light. If starting from scratch and have to buy some, it would be the Sanyo's over the pany B's. Better to run it asking 50% of the cell than 100% basically(general comment). If i had a matching 4 pany cells, then i would be fine to use those over buying more..............if makes sense.


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

ven said:


> Pany B are great cells, full stop ! For me though they are not the preferred choice for this light or many other modded one. Maybe good for 4.5a or so BUT thats max, the 10a at 5a ask is a breeze and not pushed. What you have to consider is the toll it has on a cell , running pretty much full on................it will shorten its life over the course of.
> 
> I kind of dont look too much on the cost(other than crazy premiums on certain branded ones when inside they are an X cell, pay for the wrap basically). So i dont put a cost on them to an extent, by that i mean, if i want a high drain cell from a good manufacturer(LG/Samsung etc etc) then thats what i get. imho the 10a 3500 would be the better choice for this light even though its not a crazy output light. If starting from scratch and have to buy some, it would be the Sanyo's over the pany B's. Better to run it asking 50% of the cell than 100% basically(general comment). If i had a matching 4 pany cells, then i would be fine to use those over buying more..............if makes sense.


Damn you good. I was wrong. 
Thanks. Forgot one stupid thing. Load on drain. Pana works harder than sanyo. $ can be paid. Sanyo will last longer....sorry


----------



## ven (May 18, 2016)

IIRC the pany may be good for up to 500 cycles, the sanyo maybe 300...............so the B's can still be the right choice in cell for many applications. Just when pushed(any cell) it will shorten its life over the course. Still not sure on the actual drain on this light, would guess around 4-5a ................but its a guess.


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

ven said:


> IIRC the pany may be good for up to 500 cycles, the sanyo maybe 300...............so the B's can still be the right choice in cell for many applications. Just when pushed(any cell) it will shorten its life over the course. Still not sure on the actual drain on this light, would guess around 4-5a ................but its a guess.


But looking at that graph the cycle upperhand the panas had will be gone after 300cycles working harder. And panas not ideal* / not useable# for *7A/ 14A#


----------



## cj_86 (May 18, 2016)

If you translate the page to english, it is a very thorough review of the K70. Now, scroll to the bottom and it looks like he has a amp probe reading 2.6A on turbo? So if its pulling only 2.6A I went with the protected Panasonic NCR18650 3400 MAH cells that mtnelectronics provide. 

http://gearkr.com/?p=48163

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_88&product_id=55


----------



## SAMongoose (May 18, 2016)

cj_86 said:


> If you translate the page to english, it is a very thorough review of the K70. Now, scroll to the bottom and it looks like he has a amp probe reading 2.6A on turbo? So if its pulling only 2.6A I went with the protected Panasonic NCR18650 3400 MAH cells that mtnelectronics provide.
> 
> http://gearkr.com/?p=48163
> 
> http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_88&product_id=55


Howly sh...aaaaaaat.
wow.


----------



## erock970 (May 19, 2016)

Question:
So is it now verified that this is setup 2s2p running on a buck/boost driver?

I'm looking for single components for a side project of something with similar characteristics. Where would I find a comparable driver?

Thanks..and yes I signed up to ask this question. If there is some where I need to be directed for a question like this then please point me in that direction.


----------



## SAMongoose (May 25, 2016)

erock970 said:


> Question:
> So is it now verified that this is setup 2s2p running on a buck/boost driver?
> 
> I'm looking for single components for a side project of something with similar characteristics. Where would I find a comparable driver?
> ...


Hi friend

Read up a little bit before starting your own build.
Could save you money and frustration.


----------



## Theodore41 (May 26, 2016)

Trying to attach the lanyard to the light,I understood that the metal hook that the lanyaard has,can easily damage the anodizing of the tail cap.So,I found a piece of _heatshrink and adapted it to this hook,so it is not possible to wound the aluminum.
_


----------



## ven (May 26, 2016)

Good idea, tbh i dont use the lanyard supplied for that reason, but i just stick a bit of paracord on some of mine.




k60vn in this pic


----------



## Theodore41 (May 26, 2016)

Very cool.
Edit.
What is this attachment over the lens there?


----------



## seery (May 26, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Trying to attach the lanyard to the light,I understood that the metal hook that the lanyaard has,can easily damage the anodizing of the tail cap.So,I found a piece of _heatshrink and adapted it to this hook,so it is not possible to wound the aluminum.
> _


Sounds cool. Any pics?


----------



## ven (May 26, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Very cool.
> Edit.
> What is this attachment over the lens there?



Presume you mean the tk75vnq70 on left, if so its for the shoulder strap


----------



## Theodore41 (May 27, 2016)

No,I don't mean this,but something down the base of this k60vn light.


----------



## Nikolos (Jul 12, 2016)

The new thrower king in a cardboard case? Its unfair treatment. It deserves more than that. I wouldn't mind i i had to pay more money for the aluminium case.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 13, 2016)

Nikolos said:


> The new thrower king in a cardboard case? Its unfair treatment. It deserves more than that. I wouldn't mind i i had to pay more money for the aluminium case.



I can understand that, but since the light is very competitively priced for the quality, they have to reduce costs somewhere and most people would probably prefer that to be on the box and to pay less money. The main thing is that it protects the light during transport and it succeeds in that.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 13, 2016)

Nikolos said:


> The new thrower king in a cardboard case? Its unfair treatment. It deserves more than that. I wouldn't mind i i had to pay more money for the aluminium case.




you've been fooled  the "aluminum" cases were mostly cardboard/aluminum foil laminate with some very light aluminum framing. i'm glad they went away with those


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 24, 2016)

I received a HS1010 luxmeter two days before,and I measured all my lights.I see numbers close to the manufacturers,except one light.The K70.
When I measured it yesterday,with partial charged batteries,I saw 428KCd,but when I measured it again with fully charged red GA batteries,I had been astonished.
I saw 25,600lux at 4.8m,which equals 589.824KCd:twothumbs:laughing:
Is it magic?It shines.


----------



## seery (Jul 24, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> The K70...I measured it again with fully charged red GA batteries,I had been astonished...


You aren't kidding...the K70 is awesome!


----------



## harro (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi ven 
Did you knot your own lanyards, or are they commercial? I also dont want to be scratching my anodizing.
Cheers
Mike.


----------



## ven (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi mike , me man knit! Nah, sausage fingers and no patience stops me :laughing:

Iirc might be Ebay, along lines of #351772570232


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 3, 2016)

Alex1234 said:


> This light should meter more then 420kcd. I have my K50vn V3 and the only thing vinh did was refocus the led better, add a copper heatsink and upgrade the battery carrier with wire jumpers on the contact springs. no current boost at all as he said its driven hard stock. H measured 535kcd and we know he measures throw lower then most so mines most likely around 600kcd or more so stock has to be more then 420kcd IMO



I measured it twice.Once with partial charged batteries,and then,with fully charged GAs.I had 430KCd on the first time,and ,sit down first please,590KCd on the second!!!(25600lux at 4.8m).
I was speechless.It is a little lighthouse!!


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 4, 2016)

seery said:


> Sounds cool. Any pics?




these are the photos

https://goo.gl/photos/QcLYcAP54NCt21LJ8


----------



## start90a (Aug 4, 2016)

What have you used in the lanyard attachment for avoid scratching?


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 4, 2016)

start90a said:


> What have you used in the lanyard attachment for avoid scratching?



I took a piece of _heatshrink,ie this.
https://www.google.gr/search?q=heat...pbM5afOAhVQF8AKHdhACzcQsAQIVg&biw=741&bih=662
It is like spaghetti .When you put in the metal hook,you heat it with a lighter and it shrinks and stuck with the metal.
_


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 4, 2016)

Another question please.
I have put in the K70,4 GAs flat top.I see that the springs are not pressed enough,so should I put in, four button top 30Qs?


----------



## seery (Aug 4, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> these are the photos
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/QcLYcAP54NCt21LJ8


Looks good. Thanks.


----------



## start90a (Aug 4, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Another question please.
> I have put in the K70,4 GAs flat top.I see that the springs are not pressed enough,so should I put in, four button top 30Qs?



Why not?


----------



## seery (Aug 4, 2016)

start90a said:


> What have you used in the lanyard attachment for avoid scratching?


I chose to make a wrist lanyard [out of 550 cord] and use a simple loop for the attachment. It's easy on and off with no scratching.


----------



## ven (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome light, one that offers the full package, reach and spill beautifully thrown out of the business end


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 5, 2016)

I am happy for this cardboard case,because looking poor made item, I have not paid a penny for Taxes.If it was in a alu case,I am sure I would had payed much.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 5, 2016)

canceled,sorry.Was double post.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yesterday,I measured the intensity of my K70 with two sets of batteries,GAs and 30Qs.
Conclusion.
24500lux with the 30Qs. 
26500lux with the GAs. 
Converting these to Cd,as the distance was the same 4.8m for both measures,we have, 564480Cd for the 30Qs,and 610560Cd for the GAs.
So,the GAs,are better for this light at least.
Impressed as you understand.


----------



## Albert56 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm wondering why none of the big, reputable vendors, such as GG or BJ are stocking this light. I'm very reluctant to buy from some of the questionable sources I see online or going China direct with Acebeam. I'm considering the K70vn, even though it isn't _that_ much above the stock specs because I've dealt with him before and don't want to go through the hassle of dealing with dubious merchants. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 18, 2016)

You can go wrong with ordering from Vinh. The light will be better than stock. Even if power boost isn't much, you still get more heatsinking and other benefits.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 29, 2016)

I just posted an as-new K70 on the MarketPlace for a killer price, if anyone is interested in picking one of these babies up at about a 30% discount.

Cheers,
-John C.


----------



## amf14 (Mar 21, 2017)

I just got this monster thrower for around US$160. Powering it with KeepPowers 3500mah and it is a BEAST! 

I have one question though, the box it came with is a bit different from the box I see around the internet. Could mine be recently made or an old one?

https://scontent.fmnl9-1.fna.fbcdn....=4dfce4a127b1ddc8e41a1e3834fa4fa1&oe=59578CD2


----------



## chumley (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome amf14, I just did a quick search and your K70 box looks slightly different than other boxes. My K70 box looks like the images I found, I would think that yours must be newer than the others. I got the K70 at the end of August 2016, and some of the images on the internet were taken shortly after the light came out.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 21, 2017)

amf14 said:


> I just got this monster thrower for around US$160. Powering it with KeepPowers 3500mah and it is a BEAST!
> 
> I have one question though, the box it came with is a bit different from the box I see around the internet. Could mine be recently made or an old one?
> 
> https://scontent.fmnl9-1.fna.fbcdn....=4dfce4a127b1ddc8e41a1e3834fa4fa1&oe=59578CD2



My box looks the same as yours. I bought mine about a year ago, I think.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome amf14. Enjoy tour journey at CPF.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Mar 22, 2017)

amf14 said:


> I just got this monster thrower for around US$160. Powering it with KeepPowers 3500mah and it is a BEAST!
> 
> I have one question though, the box it came with is a bit different from the box I see around the internet. Could mine be recently made or an old one?
> 
> https://scontent.fmnl9-1.fna.fbcdn....=4dfce4a127b1ddc8e41a1e3834fa4fa1&oe=59578CD2


They probably just redesigned the print on the box to aid in "refreshing" the brand. Still a great light. I'm sure you love it already.


----------



## amf14 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes and the replies!

The K70 surely is awesome. It is my most expensive (so far) FL (I have a few Olight, Fenix, Maglite, Zebra). I just wish it comes with a better holster (too tight-fitting) and lanyard (the clip will scratch the anodizing).

CPF is a great community!


----------



## seery (Mar 23, 2017)

amf14 said:


> I just got this monster thrower for around US$160. Powering it with KeepPowers 3500mah and it is a BEAST!



Congrats on a great new thrower!

There's no other light [IMO] in that price range with a better "complete package"...size, output, beam quality, build quality, runtime, and UI.


----------

